# Previsões médio prazo (Fevereiro 2016)



## david 6 (28 Jan 2016 às 15:25)

*Previsões médio prazo, até 2 semanas (Dezembro 2015)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jan 2016 às 15:25)

se a previsão se mantivesse (duvido porque ainda falta 1 semana e pouco) tiriamos um Carnaval cheio de neve na Serra da Estrela


----------



## dopedagain (28 Jan 2016 às 16:02)

david 6 disse:


> se a previsão se mantivesse (duvido porque ainda falta 1 semana e pouco) tiriamos um Carnaval cheio de neve na Serra da Estrela


Espero que essas previsões não mudem...


----------



## ppereira (28 Jan 2016 às 16:49)

dopedagain disse:


> Espero que essas previsões não mudem...



Esta run das 12h00 do GFS é de facto de sonho para o fim-de-semana do Carnaval 
Ainda faltam 8 dias mas a tendência já lá está à algumas runs.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jan 2016 às 16:59)

ppereira disse:


> Esta run das 12h00 do GFS é de facto de sonho para o fim-de-semana do Carnaval
> Ainda faltam 8 dias mas a tendência já lá está à algumas runs.

















Continua a tendência


----------



## jonas (28 Jan 2016 às 18:24)

Espero bem que se mantenha ou que melhore ainda mais


----------



## JAlves (28 Jan 2016 às 19:56)

Corrijam-me se estiver enganado mas, a julgar por este meteograma, a probabilidade (neste momento) de queda de neve na Serra da Estrela no fim de semana de 06 a 08/02 é imensa, certo? 

E, assim sendo, sabendo-se que as previsões a mais de 3 dias são muito voláteis, acham que a tendência é para se manter ou podem haver alterações significativas? 

É que vou estar na Serra da Estrela nesse fim-de-semana e já começava a desmoralizar, pois a intenção é mesmo que os miúdos vejam e brinquem na neve.


----------



## dopedagain (28 Jan 2016 às 20:35)

JAlves disse:


> Corrijam-me se estiver enganado mas, a julgar por este meteograma, a probabilidade (neste momento) de queda de neve na Serra da Estrela no fim de semana de 06 a 08/02 é imensa, certo?
> 
> E, assim sendo, sabendo-se que as previsões a mais de 3 dias são muito voláteis, acham que a tendência é para se manter ou podem haver alterações significativas?
> 
> É que vou estar na Serra da Estrela nesse fim-de-semana e já começava a desmoralizar, pois a intenção é mesmo que os miúdos vejam e brinquem na neve.




Se tudo se mantiver assim, será um nevão memorável quer na serra da estrela quer nos pontos mais altos do norte e centro, com grande acumulação durante pelo menos 3 dias.... vamos rezar...


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2016 às 09:00)

Em principio neste fim de semana da Carnaval irei estar pela Sanábria e em Puebla de Sanábria, vamos ver se vejo algo em termos de queda de neve por lá 

Pena faltar tanto tempo, pois isso aumenta a incerteza das previsões...


----------



## Topê (29 Jan 2016 às 09:22)

Snifa disse:


> Em principio neste fim de semana da Carnaval irei estar pela Sanábria e em Puebla de Sanábria, vamos ver se vejo algo em termos de queda de neve por lá
> 
> Pena faltar tanto tempo, pois isso aumenta a incerteza das previsões...



Irás ter sorte concerteza.
Esperemos que o anticiclone não empurre a depressão mais para Leste, com muitas vezes acontece que ele fica sossegado e quieto


----------



## hurricane (29 Jan 2016 às 09:29)

Essa situação seria muito boa para neve na Bélgica em boa quantidade. Todos os grandes nevões são proporcionados por Entradas Polares húmidas. Mas como já é normal os modelos mudam tudo à última da hora.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Jan 2016 às 10:04)

Snifa disse:


> Em principio neste fim de semana da Carnaval irei estar pela Sanábria e em Puebla de Sanábria, vamos ver se vejo algo em termos de queda de neve por lá
> 
> Pena faltar tanto tempo, pois isso aumenta a incerteza das previsões...



As Runs da GEM e do ECMWF vão no sentido do artigo que postei na terça-feira, relativa à oscilação árctica, a qual poderá evoluir numa separação do vórtice polar, trazendo mais frio para o Leste dos EUA e para a Europa. Só espero que nos calhe o jackpot do frio para o Carnaval. 
Previsões longo prazo  (Outono-Inverno 2015/2016)


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2016 às 10:42)

Boas perspetivas para a Sanábria  

A ver se isto não "foge" tudo..

Para as serras em Portugal também não está mal.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2016 às 15:11)

e a tendência continua lá, está se a aguentar, mas ainda falta tanto... como a gente sabe isto de um momento para o outro pode fugir tudo


----------



## dopedagain (29 Jan 2016 às 16:03)

david 6 disse:


> e a tendência continua lá, está se a aguentar, mas ainda falta tanto... como a gente sabe isto de um momento para o outro pode fugir tudo


Espero bem que se aguente, seriam praticamente 6 dias com neve a cotas médias altas para o norte e centro... seria de facto um sonho e a salvação para quem depende dela ( hotéis, estações de esqui, etc, etc)! vamos esperar... tudo pode mudar num ápice


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2016 às 16:43)

O GFS já está a cortar, perfeitamente normal a esta distância, vamos andar no tira/põe constantemente até chegar perto do evento ( se existir evento )

O que me dá alguma esperança é o facto de vários modelos indicarem o mesmo tipo de previsão  para essa altura do Carnaval


----------



## jonas (29 Jan 2016 às 17:57)

Vejam +324h se nao me engano da run das 12z do gfs a cota de neve!


----------



## dopedagain (29 Jan 2016 às 18:02)

jonas disse:


> Vejam +324h se nao me engano da run das 12z do gfs a cota de neve!


Era bom! cota 200. Eu sinceramente, já só atiro foguetes em runs  no maximo até 48/72h!


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jan 2016 às 18:03)

O GFS já piorou, mas a esta distância temporal é normal.
Se temos precipitação, não temos frio e se temos frio não temos precipitação, os 2 têm de estar em sintonia senão nada feito.
Não acredito que possa nevar a cotas baixas mas pode ser que neve a cotas de 500/600m.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2016 às 18:49)

Menos mal  e mais estável ( apesar da distância  temporal) o ECMWF   

Por isso atribuo a seguinte pontuação ( baseada na estabilidade das previsões/runs para este evento do Carnaval) 

ECMWF - *3 pontos*  GFS - * 1 ponto
*
Sendo que 3 é o valor máximo e 1 o valor mínimo* *

No fim, o modelo vencedor, receberá um bónus de 20 pontos ( em cartão e não acumulável para futuros eventos)


----------



## james (30 Jan 2016 às 01:25)

Belas saídas do GFS e do ECMWF.  Volta a acender - se a luz ao fundo do túnel, embora com a prudência de ser ainda acima das 200 horas.


----------



## jonas (30 Jan 2016 às 08:51)

A run das ooz esta otimo cria que baixasse um pouco a cota de neve mas para o que tem estado ja e muito bom!


----------



## huguh (30 Jan 2016 às 11:54)

de facto, o próximo fim de semana está a compor-se run após run.
Pela minha parte dispenso bem o frio e nevar aqui é quase uma vez de 10 em 10 anos portanto desde que venha chuva com força , fico feliz. Espero que carregue bem nas próximas runs


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jan 2016 às 11:56)

Anticiclone de 1045 hPa no Polo Norte e um "beijinho" gelado para a Península Ibérica 
Interessante a "autoestrada" de ar frio directamente do Pólo e da Sibéria para o Atlântico Norte e para a Península
Aliando isto à precipitação forte prevista e aos restos de instabilidade no pós-frontal, pode ser que haja surpresas a cotas médias. Duvido que, com uma entrada marítima tão intensa e com as anomalias positivas a temperatura da água do mar junto à costa, haja neve a cotas baixas... 
Mas há que ter esperança e que o Anticiclone dos Açores se lembre de procurar o amigo polar 





A 210h, as previsões beneficiam principalmente o interior peninsular, ou seja, os nossos vizinhos. 




Vamos esperar pelas próximas runs (do ECMWF e GEM) a ver que caminho seguem


----------



## jonas (30 Jan 2016 às 12:10)

Ter atencao ao vento previsto  de 120-130 kmh


----------



## André Ultra (30 Jan 2016 às 12:37)

a manter-se estas previsões a neve caíra a que altitudes?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Jan 2016 às 12:53)

Ainda tudo muito longe... mas começa a passar para o 1º painel...
Fico um pouco apreensivo... vou juntar a família toda aqui em Carcavelos pelo Carnaval... a viagem deverá ser feita para baixo no domingo de Carnaval... a A24 sobe até aos 1100m! Pra já nem vou dizer-lhes nada... o mais provável é que não haja motivos para preocupações.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2016 às 15:37)

Parece que até ao Carnaval predominarão entradas de massas de ar com trajecto marítimo nas várias camadas da atmosfera, ou seja, não existirá uma entrada de ar frio de trajecto continental predominante, pelo que o ar frio sobre a Península Ibérica não será assim tão demasiadamente frio... Sem um anticiclone posicionado junto ao Reino Unido não se apanha entradas favoráveis de leste...


----------



## jonas (30 Jan 2016 às 15:48)

André Ultra disse:


> a manter-se estas previsões a neve caíra a que altitudes?


Ainda falta algum tempo, portanto a cota pode baixar como subir o que esta previsto é 600m talvez 400m com algum otimismo


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2016 às 16:16)

Esta possível entrada fria sofre do que a maioria das entradas frias húmidas sofrem, abundância de precipitação no sector quente e escassez da dita quando acontece a entrada fria propriamente dita, baixando as cotas e as temperaturas, mas não havendo neve, para frustração de muitos.

No Norte do país parece que ainda poderia haver alguma precipitação no sector frio, a acontecer, portanto, veremos.


----------



## André Ultra (30 Jan 2016 às 17:12)

pelo que entendo nestes últimos comentários, as melhores expectativas foram-se?!


----------



## boneli (30 Jan 2016 às 17:20)

Nem foram nem ficaram...tendo em conta que ainda estamos a 1 semana do evento ainda é cedo. Água vai e água vem. Se os modelos tiram fica tudo frustrado se voltam a pôr fica tudo eufórico.

 Ainda é cedo para conclusões. Existe uma tendência apenas e só, que tanto pode melhorar como piorar. Até lá calma muita calma e nada de euforias.


----------



## dopedagain (30 Jan 2016 às 17:22)

boneli disse:


> Nem foram nem ficaram...tendo em conta que ainda estamos a 1 semana do evento ainda é cedo. Água vai e água vem. Se os modelos tiram fica tudo frustrado se voltam a pôr fica tudo eufórico.
> 
> Ainda é cedo para conclusões. Existe uma tendência apenas e só, que tanto pode melhorar como piorar. Até lá calma muita calma e nada de euforias.


Nem mais!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2016 às 17:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Esta possível entrada fria sofre do que a maioria das entradas frias húmidas sofrem, abundância de precipitação no sector quente e escassez da dita quando acontece a entrada fria propriamente dita, baixando as cotas e as temperaturas, mas não havendo neve, para frustração de muitos. No Norte do país parece que ainda poderia haver alguma precipitação no sector frio, a acontecer, portanto, veremos.



Exactamente 

Entre Sábado e Domingo é provável que algum sistema frontal atravesse o território de Portugal Continental, deixando precipitação especialmente no noroeste; o sector quente do sistema frontal fará "disparar" a temperatura do ar, pelo que a haver queda de neve será apenas nas regiões montanhosas mais elevadas do interior norte e centro, como é habitual. Nada de surpresas, uma vez que não há ar suficientemente frio acumulado antes da chegada do sistema frontal ... E depois quando chegar o ar frio pós-frontal, terminam as precipitações.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2016 às 18:36)

Outra coisa a ter em conta é que se trata  de uma entrada marítima com cotas mais altas, eu não tenho practicamente dúvidas que para a Sanábria irá ocorrer queda de neve no pós frontal, mas esta região  tem picos de mais de 2000 metros (Pena Trevinca)  

Para Portugal, neve só talvez acima dos 800/1000 metros na altura de maior frio, mas tudo ainda bastante volátil.


----------



## karkov (30 Jan 2016 às 18:53)

Snifa disse:


> Outra coisa a ter em conta é que se trata  de uma entrada marítima com cotas mais altas, eu não tenho practicamente dúvidas que para a Sanábria irá ocorrer queda de neve no pós frontal, mas esta região  tem picos de mais de 2000 metros (Pena Trevinca)
> 
> Para Portugal, neve só talvez acima dos 800/1000 metros na altura de maior frio, mas tudo ainda bastante volátil.


E a cota na zona de Sanabria andará por onde?


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2016 às 19:07)

karkov disse:


> E a cota na zona de Sanabria andará por onde?



Assim à primeira vista eu diria que anda pelos 800 metros, talvez menos, é possível até nevar na Puebla de Sanábria ( 941 metros )

O mapa do GFS é animador, aquela região a norte de Bragança pode ver uma boa camada de neve, mas tudo ainda demasiado distante, lá para o meio da próxima semana já teremos melhores "certezas "


----------



## james (30 Jan 2016 às 20:42)

Há que ter em atenção que ainda não há evento nenhum.  Ainda não estamos a 3/4 dias.  Existe apenas uma tendência a médio prazo.  Pessoalmente, para já, considero essa tendência animadora.  No entanto, essa tendência é de uma situação típica de inverno , não vejo tendência para nenhuma situação fora do comum.
Em principio, será uma entrada marítima. As entradas marítimas normalmente  levam muita neve às terras altas, a cotas mais baixas nem por isso.  Todavia,  por vezes, algumas superfícies frontais têm um pós - frontal prolongado, com alguma precipitação significativa e, com o ar frio instalado, levam neve a cotas mais baixas.  E Fevereiro é um bom mês para essas entradas.


P. S. Se me é permitido um pequeno off - tópic, a tendência é que na próxima terça - feira, a Senhora das Candeias vai - se rir.


----------



## jonas (31 Jan 2016 às 10:26)

Para dia 10 o ipma coloca temperaturas baixas aqui no litoral por ex: 2 de maxima e 0 de mínima em baiao com neve


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2016 às 10:29)

O GFS mudou bastante,  nem dá practicamente pós frontal de NW para o próximo fim de semana, já o ECMWF mantém-se mais fiel :











Muitas voltas isto ainda vai dar..


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jan 2016 às 11:14)

Snifa disse:


> Muitas voltas isto ainda vai dar..



E se vai dar... O GFS, como a incerteza é muita, tem optado por transferir o frio para mais tarde, a 240 h e 300 h, com estas pérolas









Creio que é notória a tendência para mais frio após o próximo fim de semana, mas agora só falta saber quando irá manifestar-se. Sinceramente acredito que de hoje a uma semana, já teremos boas novidades


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2016 às 11:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Creio que é notória a tendência para mais frio após o próximo fim de semana, mas agora só falta saber quando irá manifestar-se. Sinceramente acredito que de hoje a uma semana, já teremos boas novidades



Exacto, embora no fim de semana de Carnaval esteja por Mogadouro, estou a ver que irei ter que adiar a ida à Sanábria para mais tarde, talvez no fim de semana a seguir e com tempo mais claro. Não tenho interesse em ir para  esta serra com tempo encoberto, nevoeiros, em que pouco se vê da paisagem.

A Sanábria conserva neve até bastante tarde e, diga-se de passagem, a ver neve prefiro ver cá em terras de  Portugal


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jan 2016 às 11:44)

Snifa disse:


> Exacto, embora no fim de semana de Carnaval esteja por Mogadouro, estou a ver que irei ter que adiar a ida à Sanábria para mais tarde, talvez no fim de semana a seguir e com tempo mais claro. Não tenho interesse em ir para  esta serra com tempo encoberto, nevoeiros, em que pouco se vê da paisagem.
> 
> A Sanábria conserva neve até bastante tarde e, diga-se de passagem, a ver neve prefiro ver cá em terras de  Portugal



A AEMET já tem previsão para esses dias e é de salientar que não dizem "com bastante incerteza", o que é comum quando não têm alguma certeza no prognóstico 

Día 06 (sábado)

El frente previsiblemente barrerá la mitad norte con lo que se producirán precipitaciones en muchos puntos de la vertiente atlántica. Prácticamente sin solución de continuidad un segundo frente llegará por el noroeste. Las precipitaciones pueden ser persistentes en Galicia, cordillera cantábrica occidental y montes del norte de Extremadura. Probablemente la cota de nieve, inicialmente por encima de 1500 m, baje al final del día a 800-1000 m en la Cordillera Cantábrica, a 1200-1400 en el Sistema Central y Pirineo occidental, manteniéndose en 1500 en el oriental. En los archipiélagos continuará el tiempo estable. Temperaturas en descenso generalizado a lo largo del día, mas acusado en la mitad norte. Vientos de componente sur que irán girando paulatinamente a componente oeste y arreciando a intensidad fuerte en Galicia y zonas de montaña de la mitad norte Peninsular.

Días 07 y 08 (domingo y lunes)

Excepto en Canarias, donde apenas se producirán cambios, el escenario más probable es el de régimen de vientos del oeste con intenso flujo atlántico muy húmedo y probabilidad de precipitaciones prácticamente en cualquier punto de la Península e incluso del archipiélago balear. Pueden producirse nevadas a partir de 800 m en la mitad norte de la Península y de 1200 m en la mitad sur. Las temperaturas se mantendrán bajas.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2016 às 11:57)

gfs agora cortou no fim de semana (em termos de neve, a precipitação mantem mas não tão frio) e adiou para terça, o ecm continua a mostrar no fim de semana mas também já meteu frio na terça também, ainda falta bastante, como disseram ai muitas voltas que isto ainda vai dar, os modelos ainda vão brigar muito até à data


----------



## boneli (31 Jan 2016 às 12:05)

Bom dia.

Os modelos têm pelo menos mantido o regresso da chuva a partir do dia 5/6.

As tais entradas mais frias só mesmo para quarta ou quinta é que teremos mais certezas. Adiar tem sido o lema do GFS, mas para já com mais ou menos frio têm mantido para o próximo fim de semana alguma neve para cotas habituais. Nada de extraordinário.

Keep calm e sigam os próximos capítulos .


----------



## jonas (31 Jan 2016 às 12:11)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Os modelos têm pelo menos mantido o regresso da chuva a partir do dia 5/6.
> 
> ...


40mm-50mm em 6 h no fim de semana e ventos de 120-130 km


----------



## boneli (31 Jan 2016 às 12:33)

jonas disse:


> 40mm-50mm em 6 h no fim de semana e ventos de 120-130 km



Sim na madrugada de Sábado para Domingo se não estou em erro.
Mas os dias a seguir também me parecem interessantes. Esperemos bons acumulados...


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2016 às 12:42)

Em termos de chuva sim, os acumulados previstos até dia 10/02 são expressivos, em especial no Noroeste 







Boa rega prevista para o próximo domingo dia 7/02:


----------



## james (31 Jan 2016 às 14:11)

Em relação ao GFS,  apenas um pormenor interessante.  À uns dias atrás,  tinha carregado no frio a mais de 200 horas.  Depois tirou em grande parte, mas agora volta a insistir.  Nem sempre isso acontece.

Mas, para já, quer o GFS quer o ECM  insistem numa entrada fria notável para o dia de Carnaval.  As cotas de neve seriam de 200 - 400 metros ( estas cotas levam - me asuspeitar que os modelos poderão estar a indiciar alguma entrada mais continental) .  Pena que ainda falte tanto e que seja uma mera tendência. Provavelmente na próxima RUN já se foi tudo. Mas pode - se sempre sonhar. 

Ah, e está a fazer agora 33 anos que um grande nevão  no dia de Carnaval cobriu grande parte do país de branco ( salvo erro, no dia 15 de Fevereiro de 1983) .


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2016 às 14:29)

james disse:


> Ah, e está a fazer agora 33 anos que um grande nevão no dia de Carnaval cobriu grande parte do país de branco ( salvo erro, no dia 15 de Fevereiro de 1983) .



Foi a 12 e 13 de Fevereiro de 1983, mas desde o dia 10 até dia 15/02/83 há registo de queda de neve em vários locais e a cotas muito baixas:





















Lembro-me bem, aqui no Porto nevou em mais que um dia e com acumulação, cada aguaceiro que vinha era de neve.. mas neve " a sério" com flocos enormes


----------



## huguh (31 Jan 2016 às 18:50)

mesmo depois do próximo sábado e domingo, o GFS parece querer meter sucessivos dias de chuva que deixariam acumulados bem interessantes! 
Música para os meus ouvidos 
mas vamos ver, depois do fim de semana ainda estamos a falar a + de 200h..


----------



## james (31 Jan 2016 às 20:54)

Como se esperava, o ECM cortou no frio. 
Mas mantém ou intensifica mesmo a chuva, o que já é bem bom.  Seja como for, com entradas destas, acima dos 1000 m, a neve está garantida.


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2016 às 21:19)

Não querendo ser desmancha prazeres! Mas penso que a distância temporal é muito grande e depois de alguns anos de MeteoPt, tenho tendência a não crear grandes expectativas, porque infelizmente raras são as vezes que se confirmam! Para já a partir do próximo fim-de-demana o regresso da instabilidade deve ser garantido, mais que isso ainda será cedo para traçar cenários.


----------



## huguh (31 Jan 2016 às 22:28)

prova de que ainda falta muito tempo é o GFS agora na run das 18h cortar bem na precipitação para o fds... isto vai ser o tira e põe até chegarmos ao dia


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2016 às 23:10)

ferreira5 disse:


> Para já a partir do próximo fim-de-semana o regresso da instabilidade deve ser garantido, mais que isso ainda será cedo para traçar cenários.





Para já, e já com um elevado grau de certeza, teremos  a aproximação de uma superfície frontal fria na segunda metade de Sexta-feira; aumento da nebulosidade nas regiões do norte e centro com probabilidade de precipitações para o final do dia no Minho e Douro litoral, progredindo para as restantes regiões do norte e centro na noite de Sexta-feira para Sábado. O vento a aumentar de intensidade, de sudoeste e rodando para noroeste após a passagem da superfície frontal. Subida da temperatura mínima (efeito da nebulosidade que fará que as temperaturas não desçam durante a noite).

Não adianto previsões a patir de Sábado para não falhar; apenas se destaca o aumento da probabilidade de precipitações.
*
EDIT (muito importante):* GEFS (GFS model ensemble) forecast for the next 15 days pointing into unsually very warm period across much of Europe except parts of British Isles and N Acandinavia in response to deep trough over W Europe and blocking over the rest of the continent influenced by southerly flow.

Fonte: Severe Weather Europe

E já agora as cartas do Jet Stream Forecast, que sustentam *a entrada atlântica ao longo dos próximos dez dias*:

metcheck


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Fev 2016 às 09:14)

Carissimos,
Alguém pode fazer uma previsão para o próximo fim de semana pff? Gostava muito de ir para o Alvor na 6ª Feira e regressar no Domingo mas só se estiver bom tempo senão ... estadia, gasóleo, portagens etc... Ui 
Obrigada


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Fev 2016 às 09:56)

Previsão da AEMET:

Día 06 (sábado)

Se espera que un frente atlántico barra la Península, con lo que se producirán precipitaciones en la mayoría de zonas, excepto en el área mediterránea, donde son poco probables. Las precipitaciones pueden ser persistentes en Galicia, cordillera cantábrica occidental y oeste del sistema central. Serán en forma de nieve en el entorno de los sistemas montañosos de la mitad norte peninsular. En Canarias es probable que continúe el tiempo estable y sin precipitaciones.

Probable ascenso de las temperaturas nocturnas en buena parte de la Península. Diurnas en descenso en su cuadrante noroeste. Pocos cambios en el resto.

Viento de componente sur que irá girando paulatinamente a componente oeste. Soplará con intensidad fuerte en amplias zonas, especialmente en el cuadrante noroeste peninsular.

Días 07, 08 y 09 (domingo, lunes y martes)

Se espera que para estos días predomine el régimen de vientos de componente oeste, de origen atlántico, con probabilidad de precipitaciones prácticamente en cualquier punto de la Península e incluso del archipiélago balear. Es probable que las precipitaciones sean más abundantes en Galicia, cantábrico oriental y Pirineo occidental. En Canarias el tiempo será bastante más estable, aunque no se descarta alguna lluvia débil ocasional en el norte de las islas de más relieve. Pueden producirse nevadas en cotas relativamente bajas en bastantes zonas de la Península, especialmente en su mitad norte. Es probable un descenso bastante generalizado de las temperaturas peninsulares durante la jornada del domingo. El viento soplará con intensidad fuerte en amplias zonas, especialmente en los tercios norte y este de la Península.

As "certezas" de ontem, começam a ser um "é provável..." 
Vamos ver o que nos traz as próximas runs e previsões.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2016 às 11:32)

Já que a operacional do GFS está péssima, pelo menos vê-se o Ensemble das 6 z , apenas para animar a malta...


----------



## jonas (1 Fev 2016 às 11:39)

Snifa disse:


> Já que a operacional do GFS está péssima, pelo menos vê-se o Ensemble das 6 z , apenas para animar a malta...


Que cota de neve daria?


----------



## dopedagain (1 Fev 2016 às 12:17)

GFS voltou a adiar a queda de neve para cotas medias ( 1000 metros) agora para dia 11 ( já chegou a ser para dia 6 )... aceitam se apostas  sinceramente já não estou a contar com nada!


----------



## boneli (1 Fev 2016 às 12:32)

Bom dia.

Como já era de prever...só ficou decepcionado quem criou expectativas demasiado altas, que a tantas horas de distância é um erro em minha opinião. Mas até lá ainda pode mudar, não fosse a meteorologia uma caixa de surpresas.

Para todos os efeitos o regresso da chuva mantém-se a partir do final da semana, em ambos os modelos. A ver o que acontece até lá e claro é sempre bom para as vistas ver o segundo painel do GFS. Esse desgraçado que promete promete e depois foge a 7 pés. 

Vamos ver esses acumulados pelo menos aqui para o Norte que parecem ser generosos.


----------



## karkov (1 Fev 2016 às 12:59)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Como já era de prever...só ficou decepcionado quem criou expectativas demasiado altas, que a tantas horas de distância é um erro em minha opinião. Mas até lá ainda pode mudar, não fosse a meteorologia uma caixa de surpresas.
> 
> ...



Afinal de contas a cota neste 6 e 7 vai ser para que valores? Isto na zona de Sanabria...


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2016 às 13:10)

karkov disse:


> Afinal de contas a cota neste 6 e 7 vai ser para que valores? Isto na zona de Sanabria...



A Sanábria para mim fica para oultra altura, prefiro lá ir com boas condições de visibilidade e tempo claro, de preferência com  sol para poder apreciar a paisagem com neve na sua plenitude, nesse fim de semana está prevista chuva, será de neve nessa zona mas a cotas mais elevadas, também deverá haver bastante nevoeiro e vento forte.

A cota  segundo o GFS 6 z  andará pelos 1400 metros no sábado, no domingo sobe ainda mais:


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2016 às 13:44)

karkov disse:


> Afinal de contas a cota neste 6 e 7 vai ser para que valores? Isto na zona de Sanabria...



A Aemet está optimista, prevê cota de 1100 metros para Domingo dia 7/02 , isto na previsão para Puebla de Sanábria:






http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/puebla-de-sanabria-id49166


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2016 às 19:47)

Ei lá...para Domingo a Aemet prevê cota de 800 m para a Sanábria, com esta cota nevaria em Puebla de Sanábria, como vou estar pela região  já me sinto tentado a dar lá um saltinho   vamos vendo..






http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/puebla-de-sanabria-id49166


----------



## dopedagain (1 Fev 2016 às 21:27)

Snifa disse:


> Ei lá...para Domingo a Aemet prevê cota de 800 m para a Sanábria, com esta cota nevaria em Puebla de Sanábria, como vou estar pela região  já me sinto tentado a dar lá um saltinho   vamos vendo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A cota já está a 700 para Manzaneda para dia 7 no aemet, e nos meteogramas do GFS a cota para dia 7 relativamente próximo de Manzaneda, no nordeste transmontano cota 2000m...

Para dia 6 e 7 o Aemet tb dá uma cota de 800 metros aqui em tui ( espanha ) a 30 kms de minha casa e o GFS para os mesmos dias na mesma zona dá uma cota de 1700/2000.... já ninguém se entende !!


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2016 às 21:56)

dopedagain disse:


> Para dia 6 e 7 o Aemet tb dá uma cota de 800 metros aqui em tui ( espanha ) a 30 kms de minha casa e o GFS para os mesmos dias na mesma zona dá uma cota de 1700/2000.... já ninguém se entende !!



O GFS é o modelo mais pessimista para  Domingo, a Aemet segue mais o Europeu, penso que a descida das cotas previstas para Domingo terá a ver com isto:






No GFS 12 z  a iso 0 anda bem longe:






Naturalmente, e assim como os modelos alteram, também as cotas sobem ou descem, ainda falta bastante tempo e a incerteza é grande..


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2016 às 22:39)

dopedagain disse:


> .... já ninguém se entende !!





jonas disse:


> Que confusao!



São previsões a 144 horas. Não é confusão nenhuma, é a habitual incerteza em previsões a tanta distância. A AEMET faz outputs baseados nuns modelos (europeu), outros outputs são baseados noutros. Se os modelos prevêm coisas diferentes é natural que os outputs também sejam diferentes. A tantas horas em previsões de médio prazo é sempre um bocado perda de tempo estar a olhar para meteogramas à procura de pormenores como precipitação ou cotas.

A prazos desses é preferível ir analisando múltiplos modelos à procura de uma tendência, e quando uma parece a mais consistente olhar então para coisas como cotas.
Neste caso concreto que referem nem há assim muitas diferenças mas o europeu ECMWF mostra uma incursão mais acentuada de ar frio que outros modelos não tem.


*120 horas*





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/comparativo/europa



*144 horas*





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/comparativo/europa



Para além de comparar múltiplos modelos, também se pode olhar para ensembles de cada modelo.
Exemplo, ensemble do GFS para o norte do país. O ensemble desse modelo para dia 7 não acredita muito em iso (850) negativas: (o grosso do ensemble é positivo)





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavnmgeur.html

Resumindo e concluindo, se olharmos para o conjunto todo de dados, é provável que o ECMWF é que esteja a ser "generoso" no frio, e não os outros a ser pessimistas.
O que não quer dizer que não seja o ECMWF que depois até acerte. Mas para isso é preciso ir continuando a analisar as saídas e ir comparando dados dia a dia.

É esta a abordagem correcta em análises de previsões a médio prazo a tantas horas.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2016 às 23:50)

que saidas péssimas para neve e de precipitação, só o norte apanhava qualquer coisa de jeito de precipitação se ficasse assim


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2016 às 00:16)

Autch! Que belo corte na chuva. Até doeu na alma. 
Saída das 18z. Meteograma para Lisboa:


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2016 às 00:21)

A precipitação total prevista para a região centro e principalmente para o sul do país, para esta semana, não é nada animadora:




Resta-nos esperar que venham dias melhores.


----------



## james (2 Fev 2016 às 00:28)

david 6 disse:


> que saidas péssimas para neve e de precipitação, só o norte apanhava qualquer coisa de jeito de precipitação se ficasse assim




Até para o Norte a precipitação está a fugir toda de saída em saída.  Venha a Primavera, que este inverno está visto.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2016 às 01:28)

*PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: tendência do estado do tempo*





Carta Sinóptica de Superfície prevista para Sábado, 6 de Fevereiro de 2016_12h00
Fonte: MetOffice

O estado do tempo na Península Ibérica para o próximo fim de semana estará condicionado pela presença de um potente anticiclone, centrado no Mar Mediterrâneo (1033 hPa), o deslocamento para sul do anticiclone dos Açores, centrado a menor latitude, por um centro de baixas pressões (depressão ou ciclone) muito profundo (959 hPa), centrado entre a Islândia e o Reino Unido/República da Irlanda, e um potente anticiclone centrado na Gronelândia.
Assim, a conjugação do posicionamento dos anticiclones, quer mais a norte quer mais a sul, força que os centros de baixas pressões cruzem o Oceano Atlântico em direcção à Escandinávia, num rumo quase para nordeste. Entre os vários centros de baixas pressões sucedem-se cavados mais ou menos pronunciados, que ora injectam ar tropical para as latitudes mais elevadas ora injectam ar polar marítimo para as latitudes mais baixas; a separar estas massas de ar definem-se sistemas frontais, combinando uma série de diversas superfícies frontais frias e quentes.
A partir da segunda metade do dia de Sexta-feira ocorrerá a aproximação de uma superfície frontal fria ao noroeste da Península Ibérica, precedida por uma linha de instabilidade. É previsível que esta superfície frontal fria cruze a Península Ibérica ao longo do dia de Sábado, afectando particularmente as regiões mais setentrionais de Portugal Continental e Espanha. O aumento da nebulosidade irá favorecer a ocorrência de precipitação, que poderá ser por vezes forte nas regiões do norte e centro, não se descartando a possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas e queda de granizo. O vento, inicialmente do quadrante sul, tornar-se-á moderado a forte, especialmente no Sábado, com rajadas muito fortes, em especial no litoral oeste, a norte do Cabo Mondego, e nas terras altas (descida muito rápida da pressão atmosférica, com as isóbaras a tornarem-se muito próximas umas das outras; possibilidade de ocorrência de eventos severos associados ao vento forte). O estado do mar tenderá a tornar-se bastante alteroso, nomeadamente na costa ocidental. A temperatura do ar tenderá a registar uma temperatura mínima mais elevada na noite de Sexta-feira para Sábado (o aumento da nebulosidade e a saturação do ar farão que a temperatura não desça significativamente nessa noite), devendo descer significativamente após a passagem da superfície frontal fria, contribuindo para uma descida da cota de neve nas regiões montanhosas do norte e centro.
Esta é uma tendência do estado do tempo, não oficial, feita com a análise de modelos disponíveis neste momento e sujeita a um ajustamento mais correcto à medida que se aproxime o fim-de-semana. Para todos os efeitos deve seguir-se as previsões oficiais do IPMA e as recomendações da ANPC para as situações meteorológicas severas.


*Les simulations issues des modèles numériques de prévision:*

*



*
*METEO FRANCE (Modelo ARPEGE)*


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Fev 2016 às 11:14)

Este "tira e mete" do GFS começa a deixar a malta doída...


----------



## rozzo (2 Fev 2016 às 16:25)

cstools.net disse:


> São estas as previsões que vejo aqui até 18/02 que se tudo confirmar, preparem aí as vossas estações, porque os próximos dias (a contar de 05 de Fevereiro) serão de muita instabilidade, com subidas e quedas de temperaturas e também de pressão atmosférica.



Vamos lá ver, se há coisa que não parece haver quase de certeza nos próximos dias... É animação...

Precipitação acumulada até ao final de Domingo:







Muito pouca animação em termos de instabilidade, com o pouco que havia modelado a ser cortado consecutivamente pelos modelos.
Em frio também pouco ou nada, portanto continuamos neste cenário de relativo marasmo em termos de tempo de Inverno.

Claro que não estou a falar do restante do mês, pode muito bem o padrão mudar, e virmos a ter bons eventos. Mas também acho muito longe de se poder contar com isso garantidamente. Basta ver o constante adiamento dos períodos instáveis/frios apresentados nas previsões a médio-prazo dos modelos, que acabam por ficar sempre para depois... E para depois...

Para completar, os ensembles de precipitação e temperatura do GFS para Lisboa:












Infelizmente... Paradíssimos...


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2016 às 20:00)

Nem a médio nem a curto prazo...pouco vejo de chuvas e frios nos modelos, pode vir ainda alguma coisa de meia dúzia de dias que duvido mas para mim o Inverno acabou ou melhor este ano não chegou...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2016 às 01:42)

*Tendência prevista para Sábado/Domingo*

*(Actualização da previsão feita ontem desponível aqui)*

Atendendo ao Meteo France e ao MetOffice, a superfície frontal fria irá atravessar o território de Portugal Continental a partir do meio dia de Sábado, afectando inicialmente o noroeste e progredindo depois para sul e para o interior, esperando-se que tenha atravessado todo o continente até ao meio dia de Domingo. As precipitações estender-se-ão de norte para sul e do litoral para o interior, sendo mais significativas nas regiões do norte e centro e residuais no sul. A cota de neve deverá ser bastante alta, descendo momentaneamente para cotas mais baixas durante a noite de Sábado para Domingo; provavelmente acumulação de neve apenas nas áreas mais elevadas dos principais sistemas montanhosos do norte e centro do continente.

Atenção ao vento, que poderá atingir rajadas acima dos 80 km/h, em especial nas terras altas.






Meteo France


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2016 às 13:21)

*Previsão para sábado, 6.fevereiro.2016*

*PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL*

Céu geralmente muito nublado. Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral, a partir do fim da manhã estendendo-se à região a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto- Estrela. Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos nas regiões Centro e Sul até ao início da tarde.
Vento geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se gradualmente de sudoeste moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso e nas terras altas a partir da manhã. Formação de geada nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro. Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão

INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUêS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*Nota: *Esta previsão actualiza e substitui todas as minhas previsões que eu fiz aqui neste tópico para Sábado.


----------



## karkov (3 Fev 2016 às 13:30)

Gerofil disse:


> *Previsão para sábado, 6.fevereiro.2016*
> 
> *PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL*
> 
> ...



A que cota andará a neve este fim de semana?


----------



## rozzo (3 Fev 2016 às 13:42)

Pela "enésima" vez... *Agradecemos que mantenham as conversas tipo chat ou "conversa de café" ou lamentos para o tópico criado especialmente para isso: 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2016.8576/page-17*

É bastante chato passarmos a vida a mover posts de um lado para o outro para manter este tópico "legível", tornando-se quase absurdo quando em paralelo estão a manter outras conversas no próprio tópico apropriado que referi...

Obrigado.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2016 às 13:54)

karkov disse:


> A que cota andará a neve este fim de semana?


Visto que há bastantes perguntas no tópico quanto à cota de neve, é muito fácil consultar as previsões de cota de neve em vários sítios do MeteoPT. Na página principal por exemplo, o modelo GFS tem a carta de cota de neve: http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica (selecionar o separador TPrec&CotaNeve).

Também se pode consultar nos meteogramas, selecionando a localidade: http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal

...ou então escolhendo um local qualquer no mundo, onde também se podem consultar runs anteriores: http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2016 às 18:59)

*O TEMPO NO CONTINENTE PARA O CARNAVAL*

No período de 5 a 9 de Fevereiro o céu vai estar geralmente muito nublado. Na sexta-feira, dia 5, o vento vai soprar fraco a moderado do quadrante leste, tornando-se fraco do quadrante sul a partir da tarde, com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos no Algarve para o fim do dia, que se estendem às regiões Sul e Centro até ao fim da manhã de sábado. 
A partir de sábado, um fluxo de oeste com a passagem de sucessivas superfícies frontais, vai dar origem a períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral a partir do fim da manhã de sábado estendendo-se à região a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela a partir do fim do dia e persistindo para os dias seguintes. Na terça-feira deverá passar a aguaceiros, que diminuem de frequência a longo do dia. Na região Sul pode ocorrer precipitação fraca e pouco frequente. O vento vai ser fraco ou moderado do quadrante oeste, por vezes moderado a forte nas terras altas. 
A temperatura mínima vai sofrer uma subida gradual, com os valores mais baixos em Trás-os-Montes e Beira Alta a rondar 0ºC na sexta-feira, passando a valores entre 7 e 10ºC no domingo, e os valores mais altos a oscilar entre 12 e 14ºC no Algarve. A temperatura máxima vai rondar 10 a 12ºC no interior Norte e Centro e 16 a 18ºC no litoral e na região Sul. 

IPMA


----------



## Gerofil (4 Fev 2016 às 12:18)

karkov disse:


> A que cota andará a neve este fim de semana?



Questão sempre pertinente, tal e qual como a análise de modelos. Entre os 1200 e os 1500 metros, segundo o IPMA.

*Previsão para sábado, 6.fevereiro.2016*

PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL

Céu geralmente muito nublado. *Períodos de chuva* no Minho e Douro Litoral, a partir do final da
manhã, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões Norte e Centro e ao Alentejo, e que poderão ser *por vezes fortes* a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela. A partir do final da
tarde, passagem a *regime de aguaceiros* nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, *que poderão ser por vezes fortes*, ocasionalmente de *granizo*, e sob a forma de neve acima de 1200/1500 metros de altitude.
*Vento* fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se, a partir da manhã, sudoeste *moderado a forte* (30 a 45 km/h), *com rajadas* até 70/90 km/h no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso e nas terras altas.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro. Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Fonte: IPMA

Em destaque a negrito as previsões que eu já tinha aqui referido à 58 horas atrás...


----------



## boneli (4 Fev 2016 às 14:31)

Bom dia

Analisando os modelos, a partir de Sábado parece regressar a chuva e que poderá se manter durante toda a próxima semana (dia 13).

Pelo menos os 2 modelos para os próximos 7 dias estão mais ou menos em sintonia. O frio esse continua tímido mas a Serra da Estrela ainda pode ver alguma neve no fim de semana.

Quero deixar uma ressalva para não ferir susceptibilidades, que segundo os modelos os acumulados serão bem maiores no Norte, podendo até dia 12 em alguns locais chegar aos 200 mm. 

Penso que o regresso da chuva ninguém tira...mas também ninguém me convence que o Inverno já acabou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2016 às 21:30)

A única animação que vai haver, vai ser dos corsos carnavalescos, porque de resto está um verdadeiro tédio.  Com as brasucas a abanarem a panela, vai ser uma animação.   Fevereiro já visto e está acabado, aqui pelo sul. Vai ser mais um mês sequinho que nem uma alface. 
*
Meteograma para Olhão*:


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2016 às 21:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A única animação que vai haver, vai ser dos corsos carnavalescos, porque de resto está um verdadeiro tédio.  Com as brasucas a abanarem a panela, vai ser uma animação.   Fevereiro já visto e está acabado, aqui pelo sul. Vai ser mais um mês sequinho que nem uma alface.
> *
> Meteograma para Olhão*:



Tem calma, ainda só estamos no dia 4! Mas sim, para já as coisas não estão muito católicas.


----------



## boneli (5 Fev 2016 às 14:07)

Bom dia

O tira e põem dos modelos. 

O GFS volta a carregar na precipitação para a próxima semana. 

Em 24 horas o GFS aqui para Braga passa de 180 mm para 100 e volta a colocar 200 mm na última saída até dia 13.


----------



## james (5 Fev 2016 às 14:24)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> O tira e põem dos modelos.
> 
> ...




E volta a apostar em cotas de neve mais baixas...


----------



## boneli (5 Fev 2016 às 14:53)

james disse:


> E volta a apostar em cotas de neve mais baixas...



Sim mas apesar de faltarem poucos dias ainda pode mudar. Pode ser um evento interessante acima dos 1000 metros se as coisas se mantiverem até lá.

Os modelos simplesmente andam um pouco "à nora" de saida para saida. Pelo menos o GFS que vejo mais.


----------



## huguh (5 Fev 2016 às 23:30)

esta run das 18h do GFS é das de sonho..principalmente para os dias 10/11 e dia 13
belas cargas de água! Veremos se foi um delírio ou se é para confirmar nas próximas runs


----------



## VILA REAL (6 Fev 2016 às 00:03)

Já que neve a cotas médias/baixas não existirá... ao menos a chuva!!!


----------



## gomas (6 Fev 2016 às 14:26)

isto promete os proximos dias parece haver uma mudança
frio a serio vem mesmo falta saber quanto tempo vai demorar
estou a referir lá para dia 14 de fev pode ser pronuncio de uma mini vaga de frio


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2016 às 17:16)

Como é muito improvável que aconteça, deixo um gif para simular o evento 






Porque até nem haveria muita humidade/chuva:


----------



## jonas (7 Fev 2016 às 08:06)

Vejam na run das ooz apartir das 280h quem me dera que se concretizasse!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Fev 2016 às 08:30)

jonas disse:


> Vejam na run das ooz apartir das 280h quem me dera que se concretizasse!


Tens mesmo razão! Como sonhar faz bem...


----------



## Orion (7 Fev 2016 às 15:39)

Orion disse:


> Como é muito improvável que aconteça, deixo um gif para simular o evento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sem surpresa nenhuma, o cenário 'derreteu-se'


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Fev 2016 às 01:26)

Semana mais promissora em relação a chuva:






Uma quase repetição dos primeiros dias de Janeiro só que mais fraco.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Fev 2016 às 09:33)

O ECMWF volta à carga... O GFS também dá um ar da sua graça





O GEM já não é tão generoso





Já o AEMET tem a seguinte previsão:

Válida para los días 12 al 16 de febrero de 2016

Días 12, 13 y 14 (viernes, sábado y domingo)

Probabilidad de precipitaciones en el tercio norte peninsular, que pueden ser más intensas o persistentes en la Galicia atlántica, en el área del Golfo de Vizcaya y en los Pirineos occidentales. Con menor probabilidad y carácter más disperso pueden producirse precipitaciones en sistemas montañosos de la mitad norte. En los archipiélagos intervalos nubosos con pocas posibilidades de precipitación. *Temperaturas con tendencia a descender durante el domingo día 14.* Vientos de componente oeste sobre la Península y Baleares, con probables intervalos de intensidad fuerte en puntos de la Cordillera Cantábrica, Ibérica, Pirineos y sierras del prelitoral mediterráneo. En Canarias vientos de componente norte.

Días 15 y 16 (lunes y martes)

*El escenario más probable es que la inestabilidad se extienda a la mayor parte de la Península, con precipitaciones generalizadas que serían de nieve en cotas relativamente bajas.* La menor probabilidad de precipitación corresponderá al litoral y prelitoral mediterráneo y a ambos archipiélagos. Las temperaturas se mantendrán bajas. Régimen muy intenso de vientos del noroeste sobre la Península y Baleares y de componente norte sobre Canarias.

Vamos esperar (sentados) pelo próximo fim de semana


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Fev 2016 às 11:29)

Isto está a ficar interessante


----------



## boneli (8 Fev 2016 às 11:47)

Bom dia.

Mais uma semana bem molhada que se avizinha. 

Os modelos mostram algo para 14 e 15 com precipitação e frio mas....a uma semana por isso keep calm.


----------



## huguh (8 Fev 2016 às 12:23)

Sexta está a compor-se para um belo dia de chuva intensa! vamos ver se é para manter nas proximas runs


----------



## camrov8 (8 Fev 2016 às 12:32)

os modelos andam outra vez a abanar a cenoura a frente do nosso nariz desta vez a coisa parece mais estável mas isto dos modelos já se sabe


----------



## cova beira (8 Fev 2016 às 12:37)

esta saida do europeu é muito boa iso -30 até o algarve


----------



## dopedagain (8 Fev 2016 às 12:38)

Vamos esperar, neste ultimo evento acabaram por acertar  a verdade é que ainda ontem estive na neve e já tenho saudades dela !


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Fev 2016 às 14:00)

O GFS dá cotas de 400/500m para domingo em relação á neve e 800m para a serra de São Mamede, isto tudo claro no interior.
Ainda falta muito tempo, portanto vale mais manter as expectativas baixas.


----------



## james (8 Fev 2016 às 14:07)

E, além de faltar muito, pessoalmente vejo 2 problemas: o GFS,  a mais de 200 horas, a fiabilidade, se não for zero, anda lá perto. E o ECM,  aparentemente, no periodo mais frio, quase não prevê precipitacao ( aliás, como quase sempre acontece) .


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Fev 2016 às 14:36)

james disse:


> E, além de faltar muito, pessoalmente vejo 2 problemas: o GFS,  a mais de 200 horas, a fiabilidade, se não for zero, anda lá perto. E o ECM,  aparentemente, no periodo mais frio, quase não prevê precipitacao ( aliás, como quase sempre acontece) .


Neste caso é a menos de 200 horas, porém ainda falta muito tempo e ainda vai haver mudanças.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Fev 2016 às 16:57)

GFS a carregar no frio pós-frontal na próxima segunda-feira e na ausência habitual de precipitação... Vamos ver o que o ECM diz na próxima run.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2016 às 18:44)

Bem, o ECMWF e GFS metem vento louco para dia 14 e 15, situação acompanhar.


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2016 às 18:57)

A mim mete-me " confusão " ver um AA tão forte ali a Oeste ( acho que já vi este filme antes ) e parece que na altura de maior frio começa a escassear a precipitação, a confirmar-se  a previsão o vento  dará um desconforto térmico bem forte 

Bom era que o AA fosse mais para Oeste e permitisse ainda mais frio com precipitação, uma entrada mais vigorosa/instável e gélida


----------



## jonas (8 Fev 2016 às 19:10)

Se o evento se realizar vai ter precipitacao muito intensa e cotas de neve baixas.No entanto e melhor nao criarmos expectativas...


----------



## jonas (9 Fev 2016 às 10:33)

Nesta run das 6 a precipitaçao aumentou significativamente. Talvez aviso vermelho de preciitaçao


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2016 às 10:38)

jonas disse:


> Nesta run das 6 a precipitaçao aumentou significativamente. Talvez aviso vermelho de preciitaçao


A confirmar-se será a repetição do que aconteceu em Janeiro, só que desta vez poderá ser mais grave uma vez que os solos estão mais saturados e os rios mais cheios... O GFS mete 200 mm em 36 horas em alguns locais no Norte...


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2016 às 10:46)

A manter-se o cenário do GFS , a próxima sexta-feira poderá ser complicada no Litoral Norte, isto porque se segue a uma semana já de si  bastante chuvosa:


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2016 às 10:54)

Previsão da precipitação acumulada até as 7 h de Sábado dia 13/02:


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2016 às 16:47)

Ainda a bastantes horas, mas o GFS insiste numa intensa entrada polar marítima, que poderia deixar as nossas serras bem abastecidas de neve, vamos ver se este Fevereiro nos compensa em termos de neve, não falo de neve a cotas baixas, mas pelo menos a cotas médias e com alguma abundância 












Num futuro mais próximo, também deverá acontecer uma entrada de Noroeste com alguma neve nos locais habituais:


----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

Será?


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2016 às 08:30)

O gfs vurtou bastante na chuva na run das00z


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2016 às 08:40)

Precipitação significativa em especial no Noroeste, acumulação até às 07 horas do próximo Domingo dia 14/02, alto Minho acima dos 200 mm


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2016 às 08:45)

Que aviso acham que o ipma vai lancar para sexta amarelo,laranja ou vermelho?


----------



## james (10 Fev 2016 às 09:10)

jonas disse:


> Que aviso acham que o ipma vai lancar para sexta amarelo,laranja ou vermelho?




O amarelo é garantido. Se for mais elevado, depende da evolução dos modelos. Para já, o ECM ( em que se baseia o IPMA)  desagravou um pouco a frente e a respetiva quantidade de precipitação. O GFS ainda continua mais ou menos firme.

Mas atenção, para o dia 17, quer o GFS quer o ECM comecam a fabricar algo interessante.  Pena faltar uma semana ainda.


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2016 às 09:21)

O Foreca ( ECMWF ) coloca cerca de 46 mm (contas feitas por alto)  aqui para o Porto na Sexta-feira dia 12, talvez o IPMA lance aviso amarelo:







http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Porto


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Fev 2016 às 10:24)

Temperaturas negativas neste Inverno. Milagre, Milagre  
Fora de brincadeiras, finalmente algum frio para provar que não estamos nos trópicos


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2016 às 10:58)

E com 25%  de probabilidade de precipitacao


----------



## james (10 Fev 2016 às 11:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Temperaturas negativas neste Inverno. Milagre, Milagre
> Fora de brincadeiras, finalmente algum frio para provar que não estamos nos trópicos




E essa pequena probabilidade de precipitação dá para sonhar um pouco...


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Fev 2016 às 11:23)

james disse:


> E essa pequena probabilidade de precipitação dá para sonhar um pouco...



Quanto mais próximo da fronteira e em zonas altas, nunca é de descartar alguma surpresa


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2016 às 20:28)

Penso que cada vez é mais certo que as serras do norte/centro terão queda de neve entre domingo e segunda-feira com alguma acumulação . Provavelmente as localidades mais altas também irão ver neve, mas com acumulações mais difíceis por causa da precipitação que se fará sentir ao longo do dia em forma de chuva.


----------



## boneli (10 Fev 2016 às 20:32)

ferreira5 disse:


> Penso que cada vez é mais certo que as serras do norte/centro terão queda de neve entre domingo e segunda-feira com alguma acumulação . Provavelmente as localidades mais altas também irão ver neve, mas com acumulações mais difíceis por causa da precipitação que se fará sentir ao longo do dia em forma de chuva.



Bragança vai andar no limite, mas há essa possibilidade.


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2016 às 00:16)




----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2016 às 08:58)

Bom frio a caminho no pós frontal, a iso-4 a cobrir todo o Norte na Terça-feira dia 16/02, vamos ver se há precipitação suficiente  de maneira a cair neve com alguma abundância, provavelmente, e aqui no Litoral, podem ocorrer aguaceiros com granizo 

















Boa cota de neve com precipitação para Domingo:


----------



## lserpa (11 Fev 2016 às 09:51)

Orion disse:


>


Isso é que era!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2016 às 13:08)

O IPMA mete cota 800 no domingo, contrariando todos os modelos que prevêem cotas inferiores (500\600)...
Mas o IPMA em termos de cotas de neve é para esquecer, mete cota 1200 no sábado, quando na realidade a cota será superior a 2000...


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2016 às 13:09)

A cota este domingo deverá ser entre os 600/700 metros... acumular acima de 800 metros...Mas vamos ver as próximas saídas!


----------



## Candy (11 Fev 2016 às 13:50)

É certo que estamos a mais de uma semana, mas... Segundo o Ipma, Peniche sem amplitude térmica no dia 14 enquanto que no dia 20 será de 11º. É normal ser nula ou quase nula, mas é raríssimo termos uma amplitude térmica tão grande.
A confirmar-se, e com o vento característico desta zona, seria de bater o queixo. 
Mas como ainda estamos longe do evento... 

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=10&cidadeID=173


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Fev 2016 às 13:52)

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf

Información elaborada el día 11 de febrero de 2016 
Después de un periodo de varios días en el que, sobre la Península y Baleares, predominan los vientos del oeste, con aire húmedo y templado de origen atlántico, se espera el próximo domingo día 14 un cambio brusco en las condiciones meteorológicas. La situación relativa de altas presiones en el Atlántico, y bajas presiones en el Mediterráneo occidental, causará la entrada en la Península de aire del norte, más seco, y sobre todo más frio.
El establecimiento del flujo del norte producirá un notable enfriamiento entre el domingo y el lunes, y consecuentemente, un descenso importante de la cota de nieve, que llegará hasta 500-800 metros, si bien las precipitaciones se esperan sobre todo en el entorno de áreas montañosas. Esta situación dejará, durante el domingo y el lunes, y probablemente el martes, nevadas persistentes en zonas de montaña, principalmente del norte peninsular, donde podrán acumularse, en cotas altas, más de 50 cm de nieve. 
Las temperaturas máximas a partir del lunes no superarán los 5 grados en gran parte de la mitad norte peninsular y zonas altas de la mitad sur; con heladas generalizadas en el interior peninsular. Las temperaturas mínimas podrían situarse por debajo de los -10 grados en zonas de montaña del norte. 
La situación de intensas nevadas probablemente remitirá el miércoles, pudiéndose producir nuevos episodios a lo largo de la semana; persistirán el frio intenso y las heladas en amplias zonas.

O AEMET também não desce dos 500 mts a cota da neve...


----------



## james (11 Fev 2016 às 13:54)

Meteofan disse:


> O IPMA mete cota 800 no domingo, contrariando todos os modelos que prevêem cotas inferiores (500\600)...
> Mas o IPMA em termos de cotas de neve é para esquecer, mete cota 1200 no sábado, quando na realidade a cota será superior a 2000...




O IPMA, para sábado, mete uma cota de neve de 1600 metros já quase para a noite, descendo talvez para os 1400 m já para o final, final do dia. 

Para uma entrada deste género, 800 m já é uma boa cota, nem sei se acumulará algo que se veja a esta cota.


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2016 às 15:06)

As previsões apontam para domingo cota de neve entre os 600/700 metros e toda a próxima semana descida acentuada da temperatura....Atenção que a sensação de frio será intensa! Falta saber se na próxima semana virá o tal frio continental!


----------



## carlitinhos (11 Fev 2016 às 15:20)

venha de la então o frio que as plantas agradecem, muito bom para muitos pomares aqui da zona que com as temperaturas que tem predominado não tardam nada estão começando a desabrochar (falo na minha zona essencialmente de cerejeiras).


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Fev 2016 às 19:11)

Essa frente oclusa no centro da Península, com movimento norte/sul tem muito boa cara e um largo "sorriso"  
Relembro que, no início de Fevereiro do ano passado, houve uma situação muito parecida que deixou neve na Serra de S. Mamede em cotas de 600/700 mts


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2016 às 22:00)

Run do GFS a sair, parece meter um pouco mais de frio e até precipitação. Acima dos 700\800m será sem duvida memorável!


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2016 às 22:02)

Com sorte poderá cair abaixo dos 600....mas acumular só mesmo acima dos 700


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2016 às 22:04)

joselamego disse:


> Com sorte poderá cair abaixo dos 600....mas acumular só mesmo acima dos 700


Não sei não, esta run do GFS está muito boa, para além de meter um pouco mais de frio domingo mete também mais frio para os dias seguintes. Terça por exemplo com iso -4 no Norte. é esperar o que diz o ECM 0z


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2016 às 22:06)

Então achas que poderá acumular abaixo dos 700?


----------



## qwerl (11 Fev 2016 às 22:06)

Vendaval impressionante previsto pelo GFS para Domingo:

Vento médio(a chegar aos 80/90km/h no litoral Norte)












Rajada(a chegar aos 100/110 km/h)












Ondulação também impressionante (8 a 9 metros de altura):







Vai estar bem agreste este fim de semana


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2016 às 22:09)

joselamego disse:


> Então achas que poderá acumular abaixo dos 700?


Sinceramente a manter-se o que o gfs tem previsto nas ultimas runs, sim. Penso que a partir dos 650\700m deverá haver acumulação uma vez que a partir do meio da tarde a cota rondará os 600m com precipitação prevista para toda a tarde e madrugada. Mas veremos. Continuo a acreditar que pontualmente a cota pode descer aos 400\500m


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2016 às 22:13)

Sendo assim vai cair em Lamego neve...fica a 520 metros a cidade.acumular é que só mais um pouco acima


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2016 às 22:15)

joselamego disse:


> Sendo assim vai cair em Lamego neve...fica a 520 metros a cidade.acumular é que só mais um pouco acima


Não disse que ia nevar em lamego, disse que pontualmente poderá descer aos 400\\500, mas é só uma possibilidade pode não acontecer depende de vários fatores, veremos. Eu também espero que sim, pois moro a 500m  
PS:O AEMET já mete cota 400 junto à fronteira (Pontevedra\Ourense)


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2016 às 22:33)

Meteofan disse:


> Não disse que ia nevar em lamego, disse que pontualmente poderá descer aos 400\\500, mas é só uma possibilidade pode não acontecer depende de vários fatores, veremos. Eu também espero que sim, pois moro a 500m
> PS:O AEMET já mete cota 400 junto à fronteira (Pontevedra\Ourense)





Mas é provável cair Lamego, a cidade fica no interior norte...entre duas serras


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Fev 2016 às 22:40)

qwerl disse:


> Vendaval impressionante previsto pelo GFS para Domingo:
> 
> Vento médio(a chegar aos 80/90km/h no litoral Norte)
> 
> ...


Desculpem a piada seca mas: 
Parece que vamos ter um número recorde de casais a voar nesse dia...


----------



## boneli (11 Fev 2016 às 23:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Desculpem a piada seca mas:
> Parece que vamos ter um número recorde de casais a voar nesse dia...



Não foi seca! Até teve piada. Lol

Começa a animar por aqui mas eu continuo um pouco prudente.

Se analisarmos os modelos e meteogramas, eles falam por si!!! Boa acumulação a a partir dos 800 metros mas pode descer até aos 500 sem dúvida.

O que me surpreende mais é a quantidade de dias com frio em que qualquer precipitação pode ser de neve a cotas baixas com excepção do dia 16 e 17.

Espero que os modelos mantenham esta linha até domingo e ai sim haverá surpresas, mesmo havendo falta de precipitação na segunda o domingo e segunda de madrugada pode prometer algo a cotas médias (500 metros)


----------



## camrov8 (11 Fev 2016 às 23:27)

a acontecer é um miminho de S. Pedro


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2016 às 00:02)

Veremos se tenho sorte aqui para a minha nova terra a 650m. Não sei ainda como se comportam este tipo de entradas aqui, mas pode ser que dê para ver qualquer coisa, com algum frio já instalado e ainda com alguma réstia de precipitação. Situação a acompanhar!


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Fev 2016 às 07:17)

Os modelos tem vindo a melhorar o evento de domingo, neste momento não me surpreendia acumular aos 600 e nevar pontualmente aos 400.   Teremos -4 a 850hPa e -33 a 500hPa, frio não falta, vamos ver como se coporta a precipitação mas parece haver alguma nas horas de maior frio (dom12h\seg6h)


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Fev 2016 às 07:20)

Meteofan disse:


> Os modelos tem vindo a melhorar o evento de domingo, neste momento não me surpreendia acumular aos 600 e nevar pontualmente aos 400.   Teremos -4 a 850hPa e -33 a 500hPa, frio não falta, vamos ver como se coporta a precipitação mas parece haver alguma nas horas de maior frio (dom12h\seg6h)


De realçar a estabilidade dos modelos estão todos praticamente iguais nas próximas 192h.


----------



## james (12 Fev 2016 às 09:00)

Para a semana, quer o GFS quer o ECM dão boas perspectivas de neve a cotas médias para a região de Trás - Os - Montes.  Vai ser uma semana de 4/ 5 dias de frio generalizado a grande parte do país.  Mas poderá ser o  " canto do cisne " deste  inverno, pois no fim de semana seguinte, os modelos já prevêm temperaturas próximas dos 20 graus.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Fev 2016 às 09:06)

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf

Nova previsão mensal da AEMET, com principal destaque para a próxima semana, com temperaturas abaixo do normal. Pena que a previsão da precipitação é igualmente inferior ao normal...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Fev 2016 às 17:08)

Parece que é a vez da Europa de Leste morrer com anomalias positivas. Chegou o nosso tempo!


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2016 às 17:33)

Penso que já se pode ter algumas expectativas realistas para o elemento quase alienígena que é neve nos Açores:






A entrada de ar frio não é muito vigorosa, aumentando a incerteza. Neste momento não creio que vá haver neve abaixo dos 700 metros:






O pós-frontal não trará muita humidade em altitude. E o cenário não é muito famoso quer a 850 hPa...






... quer a 925 hPa:






Portanto, e a meu ver, há possibilidade de haver uns flocos nos pontos mais altos das ilhas habituais (S. Miguel, Pico, Terceira talvez). É acompanhar.

---

Este evento também tem interesse para os madeirenses:


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2016 às 19:40)

Orion disse:


> Penso que já se pode ter algumas expectativas realistas para o elemento quase alienígena que é neve nos Açores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O ECM é _extremista_:


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2016 às 22:22)

Depois, do frio vem o Verão. 






Não deixa de ser interessante, a ISO 16ºC a abranger todo o sul do país, embora esteja a 252 horas de distância e a ISO 20ºC a sul do Algarve e na costa marroquina em pleno Fevereiro. A questão, está relacionada com a posição duma cut-off tanto pode atingir o sul do país na última década do mês e trazer precipitação significativa ao sul, como um deslocamento mais para sudoeste da mesma pode atirar com a dorsal para cima de nós e fazer disparar as temperaturas.

Se a saída das 00 do GFS, foi uma saída demasiada fria, a saída das 12 do GFS foi totalmente o oposto, uma saída bastante quente.


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2016 às 15:28)

---






O ECM está a destoar muito do GFS e do GEM que reduzem a intensidade da entrada de ar frio. Curiosamente, o modelo com que comecei a abordar o episódio de frio manda tudo para o continente:






Como é uma boa altura para se ser descaradamente faccioso, eu apoio o ECM  não obstante não haver grandes perspetivas de neve pois a frente já terá passado há muito e não haverá, como já escrevi, muita humidade:











Nota ainda para o modelo indiano:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Fev 2016 às 17:29)

Neve em cidades do interior norte, como a Guarda, poderão ter neve?


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2016 às 18:02)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Neve em cidades do interior norte, como a Guarda, poderão ter neve?


Sim, Guarda vai ter neve de certeza.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 00:09)

Bem parece que vamos ter uma bela semana de descanso após tanta chuva, ainda por cima com frio!

Quase de certeza que vou registar a mínima do ano.


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2016 às 18:25)

Usei o estimador de probabilidades da NOAA no que concerne à ocorrência de neve nos Açores. Realisticamente, as variáveis/os pressupostos não são os/as mais adequadas mas ainda assim...

Ponta Delgada:






Sta. Cruz das Flores:






... há esperança


----------



## james (14 Fev 2016 às 20:19)

Na próxima quinta - feira, deverá novamente ocorrer queda de neve ( e de novo a cotas baixas) , embora a precipitação pareca ser escassa.


----------



## Geopower (14 Fev 2016 às 23:04)

Na próxima quarta feira á noite e quinta feira de madrugada nova frente deverá atravessar Portugal Continental.


----------



## Brito (14 Fev 2016 às 23:21)

o IPMA para quinta-feira da mínimas muito baixas... -5ºC por exemplo para viseu... mas isto dará ainda voltas

poderá também haver neve a cotas baixas


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 23:25)

Brito disse:


> o IPMA para quinta-feira da mínimas muito baixas... -5ºC por exemplo para viseu... mas isto dará ainda voltas
> 
> poderá também haver neve a cotas baixas




O problema é que as horas de precipitação é durante o dia e aí a temperatura é positiva...de noite escasseia...


----------



## james (14 Fev 2016 às 23:36)

Uma das coisas que me está a meter alguma confusão ( e curiosidade)  para a próxima quinta - feira, é que, ao contrário do evento de hoje, em que aqui no Litoral Norte, a temperatura geralmente não desceu abaixo dos 6/7 graus, na próxima quinta, há previsões de temperaturas mínimas bem mais baixas ( perto dos 0 graus)  e com alguma possibilidade de ocorrer precipitacao nesse período.


----------



## Brito (14 Fev 2016 às 23:42)

gelo haverá pelo menos...

agora quanto a neve a cotas baixas, depende de muitos fatores. mas e ir acompanhando


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2016 às 13:03)

Quinta tem potencial para neve a cotas baixas, mas a precipitação parece ser escassa ou mesmo nula. Temos de ir seguindo, basta uma pequena mudança e podemos ter neve a cotas médias\baixas. Há frio instalado, apesar de ser varrido na quarta, volta a entrar na quinta e a precipitação anda perto. O AEMET mete boa probabilidade de precipitação e cotas muito baixas (300m)... O GFS  também prevê cota 300\400 e chuva na galiza no entanto parece ficar tudo em espanha. A ver vamos.


----------



## james (15 Fev 2016 às 13:16)

Mas o IPMA  está muito conservador, mete cotas entre 800 / 1000 metros. 

O GFS também não costuma lidar muito bem com cotas de neve. 

E, aparentemente, a precipitação vai desaparecendo à medida que se vai instalando o frio. 

A partir das 200 horas, há uma divergência total entre o GFS e o ECMWF.  O GFS  prevê uma subida da dorsal com AA e temperaturas quase amenas.  Pelo contrário, o ECM prevê o regresso de uma corrente oceânica, com novo período de chuvas, pelo menos a norte do sistema Montejunto - Estrela.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2016 às 13:21)

james disse:


> Mas o IPMA  está muito conservador, mete cotas entre 800 / 1000 metros.
> 
> O GFS também não costuma lidar muito bem com cotas de neve.
> 
> ...


Ontem o GFS esteve bem. Previa cota 500 para aqui eu moro a 490 aproximadamente e vi água-neve mas apenas 100 metros acima nevava neve pura e até se notava nos telhados... Ainda faltam muitas horas, mas tal como disse parece que será mais um grande nevão na galiza e aqui talvez neve a cotas e 600 caso haja precipitação, veremos


----------



## james (15 Fev 2016 às 13:31)

Meteofan disse:


> Ontem o GFS esteve bem. Previa cota 500 para aqui eu moro a 490 aproximadamente e vi água-neve mas apenas 100 metros acima nevava neve pura e até se notava nos telhados... Ainda faltam muitas horas, mas tal como disse parece que será mais um grande nevão na galiza e aqui talvez neve a cotas e 600 caso haja precipitação, veremos



O GFS já teve grandes falhanços.  Sim, mas desta vez nem esteve mal.
Acho que o maior problema, desta vez, vai ser mesmo a conjugação de precipitação com frio.
E penso também, que se trata de uma frente com uma passagem muito rápida, com um curto pós - frontal ( ao contrário do evento deste fim de semana, que teve um bom pós - frontal) .

Um pouco estranha a acentuada divergência de cotas entre o GFS e  a previsão do IPMA. Mas, especulando um pouco, poderá ter a ver com o facto do período em que existir mais frio instalado ( e por conseguinte,  maior potencial para baixar as cotas) ,  não estar previsto ocorrer precipitacao ou a mesma ser muito residual.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2016 às 13:48)

Pois é provável que seja isso, realmente não há precipitação ou quase não há nas horas de maior frio em que as cotas seriam baixas por isso não faz sentido estar a prever cotas baixas, penso que faz sentido a previsão do IPMA. Mas há esperança que haja alguma precipitação temos de aguardar.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2016 às 15:06)

Em relação ao evento passado penso que o GFS modelou mal a quantidade de precipitação no pós-frontal,  para Bragança. Houve mais precipitação do que o modelado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2016 às 16:10)

ferreira5 disse:


> Em relação ao evento passado penso que o GFS modelou mal a quantidade de precipitação no pós-frontal,  para Bragança. Houve mais precipitação do que o modelado.


Mas no geral esteve bem, e melhor ainda se pensarmos que modelou este evento corretamente a mais de 144h


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2016 às 18:44)

Meteofan disse:


> Mas no geral esteve bem, e melhor ainda se pensarmos que modelou este evento corretamente a mais de 144h


Sim no geral esteve bem eu fiquei surpreendido pela precipitação que caiu no final da tarde e início da noite,  o que permitiu que muitas aldeias do concelho conseguissem boas acumulações.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2016 às 23:15)

Brito disse:


> o IPMA para quinta-feira da mínimas muito baixas... -5ºC por exemplo para viseu... mas isto dará ainda voltas poderá também haver neve a cotas baixas



A probabilidade é reduzida, pois a entrada da nebulosidade e o início da precipitação vão ocorrer no momento mais quente do dia, quando a temperatura estiver entre os 5 ºC e os 10 ºC na maior parte do território de Portugal Continental...

Para além das áreas montanhosas (acima dos 800/1000 metros de altitude), talvez alguma neve para o nordeste transmontanho...

*Weather forecast for Bragança (yr)*

*Weather forecast for Serra do Marão (yr)*

*Previsões para outras áreas montanhosas*


----------



## jonas (16 Fev 2016 às 19:47)

O ECM preve uma entrada fria, muito fria la para dia 26
Dem as vossas opinioes, era bom que tivessemos neve a cotas baixas
Situaçao a acompanhar.


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2016 às 23:17)

jonas disse:


> O ECM preve uma entrada fria, muito fria la para dia 26
> Dem as vossas opinioes, era bom que tivessemos neve a cotas baixas
> Situaçao a acompanhar.


 
Para dia 26 ainda é uma eternidade, faltam 10 dias, até lá muita coisa pode mudar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Fev 2016 às 09:19)

O GFS habituou-se a prever frio com estes eventos que agora promete outro round para o final da próxima semana 

E o ECMWF segue na mesma onda 





Infelizmente ainda falta muito tempo...


----------



## jonas (19 Fev 2016 às 16:45)

Os dois modelos andam a apontar para esses entrada fria ,interessante !


----------



## criz0r (19 Fev 2016 às 19:50)

Situação ainda a longo prazo mas a concordância entre modelos está lá, muito interessante..


----------



## james (19 Fev 2016 às 19:55)

Na situação que potencialmente se avizinha, há uma concordância desde o inicio entre o GFS e o ECM,  o que para mim é um bom sinal.


----------



## james (19 Fev 2016 às 21:03)

O ECM já começa a adiar o regresso da chuva na próxima semana... 

Por outro lado, também comecam a surgir boas perspectivas de precipitação para o Sul para o final da próxima semana. A ver se agora também são contemplados...


----------



## gomas (19 Fev 2016 às 22:18)

bem parece que o inverno quer ficar,os proximos dias vao ser de geadas mas fracas
a partir do dia 26 existe a possiblidade de uma entrada fria mas a sua potencia é desconhecida
sites como o ima metem temperaturas negativas com queda de precipitaçao vamos ver 
o meu palpite é nao fazer a festa antes do evento


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (20 Fev 2016 às 00:18)

gomas disse:


> bem parece que o inverno quer ficar,os proximos dias vao ser de geadas mas fracas
> a partir do dia 26 existe a possiblidade de uma entrada fria mas a sua potencia é desconhecida
> sites como o ima metem temperaturas negativas com queda de precipitaçao vamos ver
> o meu palpite é nao fazer a festa antes do evento



GFS em sintonia com ECMWF com belas quantidades de precipitação a coincidirem com cotas abaixo de 400/500 metros. Evento que se prolongaria o fim-de-semana inteiro. É pena a longa distância temporal.. 

Por curiosidade, seria exatamente 3 anos depois do evento de neve a cotas médias/baixas de 27 e 28 de Fevereiro de 2013


----------



## gomas (20 Fev 2016 às 02:08)

a minha coclusao é basica preve-se uma entrada fria mas é de altitude uma vez que a temperatura a nivel do mar é elevada
e a europa nao tem frio quase nenhum portugal vai sofrer com esta entrada polar apenas neve nas serras
o que pode acontecer se manterem como está apenas alguns sitios isolados do norte e centro interior quero dizer perto de grandes serras
pode acontecer supresas
quando digo frio em altitude quero dizer acima dos 1400metros aí sim é mesmo frio polar.


----------



## james (20 Fev 2016 às 02:29)

Mas poderá ser um evento com bastante chuva também... 

A aguardar desenvolvimentos...


----------



## salgado (20 Fev 2016 às 11:23)

Esta saída hfs 6z da quantidades descomunais de neve para sábado. O meteograma de montalegre é impressionante. Cerca de 30 cm de neve! Falta uma semana e todos sabemos que isso é bastante...


----------



## jonas (20 Fev 2016 às 11:30)

salgado disse:


> Esta saída hfs 6z da quantidades descomunais de neve para sábado. O meteograma de montalegre é impressionante. Cerca de 30 cm de neve! Falta uma semana e todos sabemos que isso é bastante...


Pois mas espero que nao neve so em montalegre!


----------



## salgado (20 Fev 2016 às 12:00)

Mesmo para o litoral norte é uma saída de sonho...


----------



## jonas (20 Fev 2016 às 12:48)

Vamos esperar pela run das 12 
O mais certo e tirar!
POR ISSO NAO DEVEMOS CRIAR MUITAS EXPECTATAIVAS!


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2016 às 14:34)




----------



## cova beira (20 Fev 2016 às 17:25)

este mapa da media dos emsembles do gfs é sem duvida uma previsão de que um bloqueio atlantico e consequente  entrada polar fora do comum poderá vir a acontecer daqui a uma semana, mas como já foi referido a distancia temporal é muito grande para se fazer qualquer tipo de previsões.


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2016 às 18:41)

Parece-me um cenário altamente improvável. A depressão surge do nada.

É Interessante o deslocamento norte  sul. Poderia ser algo complicado dependendo das restantes circunstâncias.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2016 às 18:48)

O ecmwf começa a recuar...


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2016 às 19:22)

Eu cá não me queixaria


----------



## criz0r (20 Fev 2016 às 23:19)

O ECMWF de facto já recuou e muito, já seria de se esperar mas vamos continuar a ter fé a tendência continua, entretanto este cenário é algo incrível,


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2016 às 23:26)

Aqui fica o comparativo:

Ainda é muito impreciso o evento


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Fev 2016 às 23:31)

O GFS continua um sonho. 


Vá lá que não foi atrás do ECM.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2016 às 02:19)

Se no final de terça se mantiver este cenário...


----------



## james (21 Fev 2016 às 13:17)

Esta semana,  vendo os modelos, parece que vai haver precipitação com algum significado, em especial no Norte, e já a partir de quarta. 
E queda de neve também a cotas altas ( já na quarta igualmente) e talvez a cotas médias / altas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Fev 2016 às 18:50)

Se isto fosse há uns anos, este tópico tinha umas 10 páginas novas por dia. Há já uma confiança bastante grande que vamos ter um bom evento no fim de semana que vem. Todos os modeloso o dizem, e os ensembles já têm uma convergência razoável. Falta saber se será apenas um evento interessante, muito interessante, ou mesmo épico!

Para já, está garantida uma frente generosa para todo o país, apesar de o Norte/Centro ter acumulados mais elevados. Durante essa frente, haverá grande acumulação de neve a cotas altas, nomeadamente na Serra da Estrela, acima dos 1400 m.

Resta saber como será o pós-frontal no Sábado e Domingo. Para já, está tudo bem encaminhado para termos aguaceiros fortes em todo o país, que podem ser acompanhados de trovoada e/ou granizo. A maior incerteza será onde se vai situar uma bolsa de ar muito frio em altitude ( entre -30 a -35 ºC aos 500 hPa), que fará descer imenso as cotas onde passar. E aí parece estar a chave para termos um evento memorável ou não. Num cenário pessimista, os aguaceiros seriam de neve acima dos 800/900 metros durante o pós-frontal, algo já relativamente habitual e que sucedeu recentemente. No outro extremo, num cenário quase-perfeito, e que foi modelado em 3 das últimas 4 saídas do GFS, teríamos neve em locais muito pouco usuais, a cotas de 300/400 m mesmo no Algarve!

Ora vejamos, se a saída das 12z do GFS se concretizasse, veríamos neve, e com possíveis boas acumulações, por exemplo em:

- Serra de Sintra.
- Serra da Arrábida.
- Serra de Monchique, mesmo na vila de Monchique a 500 m poderia nevar ao longo de todo o dia de Sábado. 

Outros parametros ainda bastante incertos dizem respeito ao vento e, consequentemente, à ondulação, que nalguns cenários chega aos 8 metros.

Vamos ver como é que a situação vai evoluir. Como já disseram e bem, lá para Terça-feira já se deve ter dados mais concretos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Fev 2016 às 09:26)

Os modelos tanto recuam como incrementam a instabilidade para o próximo fim de semana. O GFS que previa um mar de chuva, hoje recua; o ECMWF continua a prever bastante chuva/neve para o sábado; o GEM prevê muita chuva antes e pouca no pós-frontal... Só espero que não aconteça o mesmo do dia 14, em que a torneira secou quando o congelador foi ligado... 
Estive a ver as previsões, quer do IPMA, quer do AEMET, os quais convergem nesse sentido, mas sem conclusões definitivas dada a distância temporal (+120h). O AEMET prevê 90% de probabilidade de precipitações para o sábado, com uma cota de neve de 500 mts para a zona de Valência de Alcântara (que uso como referência para comparar com as previsões de Portalegre).
Só nos resta esperar pela evolução após a depressão da próxima quarta-feira


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Fev 2016 às 12:25)

Gerofil disse:


> Aí está uma posição ponderada. .



Off-Topic: Já pensei telefonar para o Professor Caramba, mas não me parece que seja grande coisa nas previsões meteorológicas de médio prazo e arrisco a perder a gastar dinheiro em vão 

Fora de brincadeiras: se efectivamente se confirma uma entrada fria com a intensidade que os modelos apresentam, temos de pensar que, mesmo por muito conhecimento que haja e por muitos cálculos matemáticos que os computadores façam, a raridade destes eventos só podem dar algumas certezas a 2/3 dias de distância temporal. E mesmo assim há ocasiões em que tudo muda de um dia para o outro. 
Assim sendo, vamos continuar a observar as previsões e a tentar "adivinhar" o que nos trará o tempo no próximo fim de semana. Eu espero por surpresas brancas e muito frio


----------



## Paulo H (22 Fev 2016 às 12:47)

Um exercício engraçado é por exemplo comparar a previsão do GFS em runs anteriores (2 dias atrás) com a run de hoje às 06z, relativamente ao dia de hoje às 13h.

A tendência foi de retirar 5mbar de pressão ao AA Gronelandês e  5mbar de pressão ao AA na Argélia, aumentar um pouco a pressão das baixas sobre Noruega, Suécia, Finlândia. Assim dá para perceber quais os centros de ação e a relevância dada nas Run's anteriores.

Conclusão: A verdade é que os centros de ação permanecem nos locais previstos há 2 dias, assim como a sua área de influencia. As diferenças são muito ténues, no máximo +/-5mbar em 2 dias.

Agora é verificar para o futuro e avaliar a tendência dos centros de ação e sua área de influencia!


----------



## james (22 Fev 2016 às 12:52)

Na última saída do GFS, a cota de neve baixaria mais cedo no sábado e, possivelmente, ainda durante a tarde, com bastante precipitação.  Este pormenor poderá fazer toda a diferença ( caso se mantenha a possibilidade desta entrada fria com esta magnitude, como é evidente) .


----------



## Meteolouco (22 Fev 2016 às 15:52)

james disse:


> Na última saída do GFS, a cota de neve baixaria mais cedo no sábado e, possivelmente, ainda durante a tarde, com bastante precipitação.  Este pormenor poderá fazer toda a diferença ( caso se mantenha a possibilidade desta entrada fria com esta magnitude, como é evidente) .


sim é verdade sexta feira poderá ser a valer agora e prolonga-se durante mais tempo mesmo no sábado mas tudo pode mudar rapidamente, oxalá não


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Fev 2016 às 19:18)

Eu sinceramente preferia as últimas runs em que se formava uma depressão mais cavada sobre a península,  mas no entanto só estamos na segunda-feira. ..


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Fev 2016 às 21:35)

Evento Sexta-Sábado


----------



## jonas (22 Fev 2016 às 21:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Evento Sexta-Sábado


Isso e arun das 12 deve estar a sair a das 18


----------



## cardu (22 Fev 2016 às 22:13)

GFS run 18h realmente é de sonho para quem gosta de neve.
Mas pronto, não quero criar ilusões porque muita coisa ainda poderá mudar


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Fev 2016 às 22:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu sinceramente preferia as últimas runs em que se formava uma depressão mais cavada sobre a península,  mas no entanto só estamos na segunda-feira. ..



A depressão mais cavada traria muita mais chuva, instabilidade e bastante neve a cotas médias/altas, só que a possibilidade de neve a cotas baixas era anulada nesse cenário. O cenário actualmente modelado mostra um anticiclone mais forte que se estende em crista e cria ali um corredor para o ar frio em direcção à península. Teríamos pelo menos a iso -4 no Norte durante cerca de 24 horas, embora com chuva pouco abundante.

Mas pronto, isto funciona como uma balança, já sabemos o que a casa gasta. Nas próximas saídas a haverem alterações vai ser isto, põe chuva - tira frio, mantém o frio - mantém pouca precipitação nas horas propícias à queda de neve.

Eu que estou numa zona baixa obviamente que gostava que se mantivesse este cenário, quem sabe ainda via uma água-neve. Vamos ver.


----------



## ruka (22 Fev 2016 às 23:51)

fax chart ukmo para sábado 12h

528 dam quase até ao Algarve...


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Fev 2016 às 09:11)

O AEMET já está a "molhar-se" em relação à queda de neve para o próximo sábado 
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/valencia-de-alcantara-id10203


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2016 às 10:57)

ruka disse:


> fax chart ukmo para sábado 12h
> 
> 528 dam quase até ao Algarve...



Grande decepção Após a passagem da frente fria na Sexta-feira, o interior a sul do sistema montejunto-estrela fica a ver estrelas no Sábado e Domingo, com escassas probabilidades de precipitação (probabilidade de precipitação maior junto  dos principais sistemas montanhosos: S.Mamede, Marvão, serras algarvias...). Os beneficiários, como sempre, o interior norte e centro (neve) e o litoral oeste (humidade relativa muito alta quando a temperatura baixar, mais propícia a trovoadas e granizo). O núcleo de baixas pressões parece que não cruza o centro (interior) da Península mas sim vai passar, como é hábito, pelo norte da Península...


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2016 às 11:07)

O ECMWF 00z para sábado num produto que não é publico para além dos locais habituais do norte e centro, tem neve por serras como Sintra, zona Oeste, etc. e pequenas manchas pelo Alentejo.


Carta épica do  GFS 








Muito frio em, altitude






E a necessária instabilidade, que se fosse assim como está nesta saída poderia transformar o dia numa grande lotaria de tudo ou nada, mas também numa possível surpresa a qualquer cota.







Mas vamos esperar com calma, ainda a 100 horas de distância.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Fev 2016 às 11:21)

Vince disse:


> O ECMWF 00z para sábado num produto que não é publico para além dos locais habituais do norte e centro, tem neve por serras como Sintra, zona Oeste, etc. e pequenas manchas pelo Alentejo.
> 
> 
> Carta épica do  GFS



Carta épica ou conspiração contra a Beira Baixa? Precipita apenas à volta (inclusive Espanha).


----------



## james (23 Fev 2016 às 11:24)

Esta última saída do GFS baixou ainda mais a cota, que se prolonga por mais tempo.  E com alguma precipitação. 
Com a prudência de ainda faltar mais de 90 horas ( nunca pensei que aguentasse tanto)   e com a boa notícia do ECM parecer ir atrás do GFS, parece que a " coisa " se começa a compor..


----------



## Nando Costa (23 Fev 2016 às 11:30)

Saida do GFS muito boa mesmo a concretizar-se teríamos água-neve a cota 0 e neve acima dos 200m, sobretudo no litoral norte . Sem dúvida dois dias muito frios acompanhada da tão preciosa instabilidade. Mas vamos com calma, que ainda hoje é terça-feira. Amanhã já teremos mais certezas. Pessoalmente acredito que ocorra água neve acima dos 100m e neve acima dos 200/300m. É o meu prognóstico a ver vamos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Fev 2016 às 11:33)

A questão maior é que, com a incerteza das 84/90h que faltam, o GFS já pinta de branco vastas áreas do país...


----------



## Paulo H (23 Fev 2016 às 11:41)

Eu estou pessimista hoje.. A cada run, observo o retirar de precipitação nas horas de frio para sábado. Se a tendência seguir assim, a precipitação no interior norte e centro acaba às 21H de sexta-feira. No sábado ocorreria precipitação apenas no litoral, algarve, vila real, viseu e beja.

Falo apenas de tendência.


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Fev 2016 às 11:48)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu estou pessimista hoje.. A cada run, observo o retirar de precipitação nas horas de frio para sábado. Se a tendência seguir assim, a precipitação no interior norte e centro acaba às 21H de sexta-feira. No sábado ocorreria precipitação apenas no litoral, algarve, vila real, viseu e beja.
> 
> Falo apenas de tendência.



Só mesmo quando o WRF, o AROME e o ALADIN  tenham previsão para sexta e sábado, poderemos confirmar a questão mais importante: onde vai haver precipitação.


----------



## boneli (23 Fev 2016 às 11:52)

Uma boa saída do GFS. Precipitação continua a existir  ainda com mais frio. 

Noto um normal tira e põem de frio e chuva nas várias RUN mas sempre seguindo a mesma linha de não tirar tudo ou acrescentar muito. Interessante.

Cotas médias baixas a manter-se  principalmente aqui para o Litoral Norte. Os dois modelos a manterem mais ou menos a mesma consonância.

Vamos entrar numa altura critica em que as coisas vão começar a formar um padrão para o fim de semana. 

Amanhã certamente já começaremos a ter algumas certezas com as previsões do IPMA e AEMET a tirarem algumas dúvidas.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2016 às 12:20)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu estou pessimista hoje.. A cada run, observo o retirar de precipitação nas horas de frio para sábado.



É isso que os modelos indicam; a partir de Sábado, o interior norte e centro (com excepção das principais serras) pouca probabilidade terá de receber precipitação...


----------



## Paulo H (23 Fev 2016 às 12:27)

Gerofil disse:


> É isso que os modelos indicam; a partir de Sábado, o interior norte e centro (com excepção das principais serras) pouca probabilidade terá de receber precipitação...



É o efeito barreira de condensação, a precipitação fica retida nas vertentes norte/noroeste das serranias do interior, o ar chega com %HR < 70%.

Mas depois volta a precipitar, já dentro de Espanha. Sempre a mesma coisa..


----------



## AMFC (23 Fev 2016 às 12:42)

Previsão para *6ª feira*, 26.fevereiro.2016

Céu em geral muito nublado.
Chuva no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro, estendendo-se
gradualmente às restantes regiões e passando a regime de aguaceiros
a partir do final da tarde.
*Queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros, descendo gradualmente a
cota para 400/600 metros no final do dia.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste durante a tarde,
com rajadas até 70 km/h, e rodando para noroeste a partir do final
da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do quadrante
oeste, tornando-se forte a muito forte (40 a 55 km/h) durante a tarde,
com rajadas até 100 km/h, em especial na região Sul, rodando para
noroeste a partir do final da tarde.
Pequena descida de temperatura na região Sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Norte e Centro.

METEOROLOGISTA: Cristina Simões.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2016 às 13:11)

AMFC disse:


> Queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros, descendo gradualmente a
> cota para *400/600 metros* no final do dia.



Boa cota prevista pelo IPMA, duvido que baixe mais para sábado, mesmo assim  e com um aguaceiro proveniente de uma célula  mais forte podem ocorrer surpresas a cotas mais baixas, não me admiraria se caísse água neve a uns 200 metros de altitude


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2016 às 13:24)

Os modelos ( de momento ) estão  bons, pode ser um fim de semana bem interessante.

Aqui  mais no  litoral devem ocorrer umas boas granizadas, no último evento ocorreu bastante granizo, este agora parece-me mais favorável


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2016 às 13:45)




----------



## Célia Salta (23 Fev 2016 às 13:51)

Pek disse:


>


Em que site ves isso?


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Fev 2016 às 13:59)

O AEMET também já tem prognóstico descritivo para o sábado:
*Predicción*
Nuboso en la vertiente atlántica y en Pirineos con nubosidad de retención en los sistemas montañosos principales. Precipitaciones persistentes y chubascos tormentosos en el extremo norte peninsular, desde Galicia hasta Cataluña. *Las precipitaciones se extenderán a los sistemas montañosos principales y probablemente a puntos dispersos del resto de la vertiente atlántica*, sin descartar que alcancen el área mediterránea, Baleares, Ceuta y Melilla. En Canarias pueden producirse algunas lluvias en el norte de las islas de mayor relieve.

*Cota de nieve: 200/500 m en Galicia y Cornisa Cantábrica, 300/500 m en la zona centro, 400/500 m en la mitad sur peninsular, 800/1000 m en Pirineos y Baleares.*

Temperaturas en descenso generalizado que en puntos de la mitad oriental peninsular puede ser notable. Sin cambios importantes en Canarias.

Vientos de componente norte en Canarias con intervalos de intensidad fuerte en las islas occidentales. De oeste y noroeste en la Península y Baleares, con intervalos de intensidad fuerte en la mitad norte y zonas elevadas de la mitad sur, Estrecho y Melilla.

Isto está a ficar bastante interessante


----------



## AMFC (23 Fev 2016 às 14:16)

Acham possível durante este evento termos algum episódio de neve na serra de Montejunto ou mesmo na de Sintra ?


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Fev 2016 às 14:18)

celia salta disse:


> Em que site ves isso?


Viva Célia, 
Tente este link
http://www.ogimet.com/show_foremaps...23&run=00&proy=090&zone=SP00&drun=20160223_00


----------



## david 6 (23 Fev 2016 às 14:21)

AMFC disse:


> Acham possível durante este evento termos algum episódio de neve na serra de Montejunto ou mesmo na de Sintra ?


 
é bem provavel, se as previsões continuarem assim é garantido neve nessas serras


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2016 às 14:43)

Com iso -4 a 850hpa e -35 a 500hpa como está previsto até na Arrábida e Palmela iria nevar com algum aguaceiros mais intenso... sonhar é bom mas estou a espera dos cortes finais do costume...


----------



## hurricane (23 Fev 2016 às 14:49)

Apesar das cotas baixas penso que há sempre outros fatores, principalmente o vento que é atlântico, logo mais húmido e o nível de convexão. 

Aqui em Bruxelas é comum estar temperaturas muito frias a 850 e 500hpa e depois estar uma chuva miuda super humida que não deixa a temperatura descer abaixo dos 2ºC. Se houvesse mais convexão, certamente iria ter mais neve. 

Mas vamos ver. Por enquanto parece promissor.


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Fev 2016 às 14:52)

http://www.extremadura7dias.com/not...ica-en-extremadura-dias-24-25-y-26-de-febrero

Viernes 26 de febrero

El viernes podría dejarnos algunas sorpresas en las últimas horas de la jornada debido a la entrada de mucho aire frío desde el noroeste. Pero hasta entonces, parece que gran parte del día tendríamos una cota de nieve bastante alta, aunque, eso sí, mucha precipitación asociada a un frente moderadamente activo. Será ese frente el que abra la puerta a esos cambios que esperamos para el fin de semana.

Las precipitaciones descargarían de forma generosa en todo el norte, centro y suroeste de Extremadura. *En la tarde-noche y sobre todo hacia la madrugada del viernes al sábado, la entrada del aire frío desplomará la cota de nieve hasta sólo los 600-700 en el oeste, y unos 700-900 en la mitad este de Extremadura.*

*Es posible que haya algunos chubascos dispersos en esos momentos, por lo que no se descartan ligeras nevadas o agua-nieve en zonas no muy comunes; aún hay mucha incertidumbre. *

Todo ello con temperaturas en descenso, situándose las máximas en unos 10-12ºC y mínimas alrededor de los 6-7ºC por la mañana. El viento seguirá soplando en gran parte de la comunidad a rachas de 40-50 km/h, *aumentando la sensación de frío.*


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2016 às 15:00)

AMFC disse:


> Acham possível durante este evento termos algum episódio de neve na serra de Montejunto ou mesmo na de Sintra ?



Se as previsões de mantiverem, acho que Montejunto com os seus mais de 600m de altitude, tem boas hipóteses de ver e acumular alguma neve.

Quanto a Sintra estou muito céptico. O vento vai ser de noroeste e a serra está muito perto do Atlântico que está a *14,5ºC*.
Acho que a serra ficará condenada ao granizo ou sleet... Farrapos de neve não aguentam a humidade atlântica. 

E relembro isso mesmo. As cotas de neve previstas não têm em conta a influência atlântica. E o vento será atlântico, não continental.


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2016 às 15:10)

celia salta disse:


> Em que site ves isso?



Hola Celia, aquí tienes ese y otros mapas de distintas variables y zonas del mundo: http://www.ogimet.com/tabla_pred.phtml

Un saludo

Edito: Veo que ya te lo había puesto más arriba el compañero VimDePantufas


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Fev 2016 às 15:15)

*https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation*

*February 22, 2016*
*Summary*

The Arctic Oscillation (AO) is currently neutral and will remain near neutral most of the week before trending negative over the weekend, after which the AO is predicted to remain negative for the foreseeable future. 
The negative AO trend is reflective of the positive pressure/geopotential height anomalies consolidating in the central Arctic basin while negative pressure/geopotential height anomalies deepen across the mid-latitudes of the North Hemisphere (NH) continents including eastern North America, Europe and East Asia.
The return to a negative AO atmospheric state is consistent the sudden stratospheric warming (SSW) that occurred the second week of February as discussed in previous AO blogs. 
The very active vertical energy transfer this winter is not done just yet as one more pulse is predicted this week.  This pulse is leading to further disruption of the polar vortex, which will be of longer duration than previous disturbances of the polar vortex this winter.
With the polar cap geopotential heights (PCHs) warming first in the troposphere and then in the stratosphere the negative phase of the AO is favored through the end of winter.
Because PCHs are predicted to warm/build more on the North Pacific side of the Arctic than the North Atlantic side, I am most confident in a longer duration cooling trend in eastern North America and ongoing cold temperatures in East Asia.
*However the stratospheric polar vortex has finally split and as discussed in previous blog posts this was the scenario most likely to result in a more significant turn to below normal temperatures for Western Europe.  This is predicted to allow the tropospheric polar vortex anchored north of Europe to sink south over the continent.  This will reverse the mild southwesterly flow of air to a colder northeasterly flow of air.*


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2016 às 15:18)




----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2016 às 15:59)

Próximas nevadas previstas:






Más información: http://www.cazatormentas.net/nuevo-temporal-invernal-para-despedir-febrero-2016/


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2016 às 16:07)

GFS 12Z para Sábado:


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Fev 2016 às 19:31)

A manter-se será um bom nevão em Lamego!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2016 às 20:10)

WRF a prever acumulação nos cumes do Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros


----------



## Aboadinho (23 Fev 2016 às 20:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> WRF a prever acumulação nos cumes do Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros


Vale o que vale, mas 6ª ao fim da tarde seria ainda mais interessante:


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Fev 2016 às 21:58)

Acho que é um bom fim-de-semana para ir visitar a minha cidade! Porque por Bragança mais uma vez passará ao lado...acho que até na Régua vai nevar!


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2016 às 22:14)

Neve-água a quase cotas 0 no litoral! Até na praia!

06 UTC (De salientar a cota 0 no interior norte e chuva nem vê-la...)





12UTC


----------



## Nando Costa (23 Fev 2016 às 22:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Neve-água a quase cotas 0 no litoral! Até na praia!
> 
> 06 UTC (De salientar a cota 0 no interior norte e chuva nem vê-la...)
> 
> ...


Essa é saída das 12h. A saída das 18h está ainda melhor. Ai ai.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Fev 2016 às 22:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Neve-água a quase cotas 0 no litoral! Até na praia!
> 
> 06 UTC (De salientar a cota 0 no interior norte e chuva nem vê-la...)
> 
> ...


É verdade.. É que é mesmo quase, quase até à praia! 

Com o azar que temos tido, se calhar ainda vai ser preciso ir de traineira para ver neve no mar!

Tou a brincar.. :-)


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

Já estamos no final de Fevereiro, logo mesmo que haja frio em altitude, acredito que à superfície as temperaturas possam estar mais altas do que aquilo que está a ser modelado, puxando as cotas mais para cima do que aquilo que aparece nos modelos.

Tenho me abstido de criar expectativas, mas as coisas parecem estar a compor-se para um bom evento, situação a seguir com muita atenção.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2016 às 23:59)

MSantos disse:


> Já estamos no final de Fevereiro, logo mesmo que haja frio em altitude, acredito que à superfície as temperaturas possam estar mais altas do que aquilo que está a ser modelado, puxando as cotas mais para cima do que aquilo que aparece nos modelos.



Ora, nem mais... E depois também há por aqui uma tremenda confusão quando se comparam cotas em Espanha com cotas em Portugal, o que pode induzir as pessoas num tremendo erro; basta pensar no contrário - fazer previsões para Espanha com dados meteorológicos em Portugal. 

A Espanha o que é de Espanha e a Portugal o que é de Portugal.


----------



## LuisFilipe (24 Fev 2016 às 01:24)

É desta que se faz historia e cai neve em plena cidade de Coimbra? duvido muito ,mas vamos ver..


----------



## Gongas (24 Fev 2016 às 01:48)

LuisFilipe disse:


> É desta que se faz historia e cai neve em plena cidade de Coimbra? duvido muito ,mas vamos ver..




Bem a quota em Coimbra está nos 150 metros...com 0.5 precipitação. começo a acreditar


----------



## Pek (24 Fev 2016 às 08:16)

Probabilidad de nevada el próximo sábado día 27:






Fuente: AEMET


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2016 às 08:31)

Depois duma vista rápida dá-me ideia que melhorou um pouco precipitação mas algum aumento de humidade faz subir as cotas.
Na madrugada e de manhã bastante cedo de sábado (proibido dormir) parece ser quando há cotas muito baixas, mas a essas horas só haverá aparentemente alguma convecção próximo do mar.
Durante o dia aumenta a instabilidade em terra, e aí apesar das cotas mais altas nos meteogramas, um bom aguaceiro e afundanço de ar frio poderá gerar surpresas. Mas julgo que será uma grande lotaria o próximo sábado.

Concluindo, parece-me que piorou em relação a previsões de ontem, ainda assim parece um evento com potencial de ser fora do normal ou típico de cotas médias, com razoável possibilidade de haver cotas muito baixas nalguns locais.


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2016 às 08:37)

Esse produto probabilístico da AEMET que o @Pek colocou mais acima já foi gerado ontem de manhã cedo (há mais de 24h), gostaria era de ver uma actualização de hoje, para ver se mantém ou piorou.

Entretanto outros produtos probabilísticos


----------



## Pek (24 Fev 2016 às 09:20)

Vince disse:


> Esse produto probabilístico da AEMET que o @Pek colocou mais acima já foi gerado ontem de manhã cedo (há mais de 24h), gostaria era de ver uma actualização de hoje, para ver se mantém ou piorou.
> 
> Entretanto outros produtos probabilísticos



Efectivamente, es un producto que ya tiene una cierta antigüedad. No obstante AEMET no ha vuelto a liberar ninguno de sus mapas de probabilidad de nevadas. A ver si lo hace pronto. En cuanto actualicen lo cuelgo en este tópico 

NOTA: Dejo colgados los 3 mapas de viernes-domingo (el del lunes no es tan interesante para Portugal) generados por AEMET hace 24 horas para comparar con posteriores actualizaciones:


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2016 às 09:26)

@Pek, penso que terá piorado nesse produto. A ver se publicam hoje uma actualização.

Por exemplo, estive a ver agora melhor o ECMWF e tirou ainda um frio razoável em altitude, já não esperava por isso.

Comparativo da T500 do ECMWF entre as saídas das 00z de ontem (esquerda) e as 00z de hoje (direita), para sábado às 06z,12z e 18z.
Se para as 6z de sábado não se nota grande diferença, às 12z e 18z já é significativa 
Fica mais uma pequena lição para se conter entusiasmos com previsões ainda nas 100h


*Sábado 6z*







*Sábado 12z*






*Sábado 18z




*


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Fev 2016 às 09:36)

Neste momento há condições para dizer que teremos um evento claramente a acompanhar. Mais 100 m ou menos 100 m de cota, mais mm ou menos mm de precipitação, são alterações quase irrelevantes em modelos globais para aquilo que vai ser o resultado final. Todos eles estão já de acordo em quase todos os parâmetros, pelo menos para Sexta e Sábado, e pouco vão alterar. Quanto a modelos, só quando vierem as previsões dos de alta resolução é que poderá ser interessante analisar, nomeadamente os mapas de temperatura à superfície e precipitação, pois têm uma informação melhor da orografia e devem dar uma distribuição mais detalhada destes 2 parâmetros decisivos neste evento.

Para já, penso que pode haver surpresas a qualquer cota no litoral norte e centro, caso algum aguaceiro faça descer a temperatura, mas do centro/sul onde me parece haver maior probabilidade de haver um bom nevão é na Serra de Monchique, devido aos seus 900 m de altitude, e maior precipitação prevista:


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2016 às 10:55)

Jorge_scp disse:


>



Olhando para os dados desta tabela, parece que a temperatura à superfície no Sábado de manhã rondará os 8,0 ºC / 9,0 ºC sendo previsível a ocorrência de aguaceiros com possibilidade de trovoadas e queda de granizo.

Fazendo uma leitura no Meteo France - Asperge parece-me que a probabilidade de precipitação no Sábado se concentrará no Litoral oeste e as cotas de neve rondarão os 400/600 metros de altitude. A precipitação será muito escassa no interior, nas áreas a leste da barreira de condensação. Sendo assim, a probabilidade maior será a possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoadas com queda de granizo ao longo do litoral oeste e queda de neve a partir dos 400/600 metros de altitude nas serras do litoral oeste e interior norte e centro (vertentes expostas a norte e a oeste).

Já para as regiões do interior norte e centro, é expectável a ocorrência de queda de neve a partir da tarde de Sexta-feira e ao longo da noite de Sexta-feira para Sábado, com a entrada do ar frio pós-frontal. A cota de neve irá diminuindo ao longo da noite, sendo previsível uma acumulação de neve a cotas relativamente inferiores aos 800 metros, nomeadamente junto a áreas montanhosas, particularmente expostas a norte.


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2016 às 11:12)

A AEMET entretanto publicou isto do ECMWF mas não dá para ver bem as iso's probabilísticas


----------



## AMFC (24 Fev 2016 às 11:44)

Previsão para sábado, 27.fevereiro.2016

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, mais frequentes nas regiões do litoral, e que poderão
ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, e que serão de *neve
acima de 400/600 metros de altitude, podendo descer a cota para
200/400 metros de altitude no Minho até meio da manhã.*
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de noroeste, com rajadas até
80 km/h no litoral, soprando forte a muito forte (40 a 55 km/h)
nas terras altas, com rajadas até 100 km/h, em especial nas
regiões Centro e Sul.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.


----------



## Pek (24 Fev 2016 às 12:52)

Vince disse:


> A AEMET entretanto publicou isto do ECMWF mas não dá para ver bem as iso's probabilísticas



Ahora mismo iba a colgar esto mismo que has puesto más arriba 

Añado este producto con el total de precipitaciones y la nieve (equivalente en agua) en la zona enmarcada por las líneas


----------



## Pek (24 Fev 2016 às 16:41)

Y otro más. Precipitaciones en forma de nieve previstas viernes-lunes cada 12 horas


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2016 às 19:12)

A saída das 12z do ECMWF deslocou as coisas ligeiramente para leste embora não de forma problemática. É bom que se fique por aqui nesse tipo de alterações. 
Para compensar repôs algum frio em altura que tinha tirado na saída anterior.


Sábado T500 para as 12z (saída 00z vs. saída 12z)


----------



## gomas (24 Fev 2016 às 19:43)

quanto ao evento que se aproxima entrada fria de sexta feira na minha opiniao é o seguinte
primeiro vai chover bem depois com a entrada de ar mais frio a queda de precipitaçao escassa isto só para 
o litoral bai estar bom mas como o litoral fica bem perto do mar nem com cotas de 0 pode haver neve enfim o mais triste
é todo o interior norte e centro durante sexta e sabado cotas a variar 200 400 500m sem nenhum pico de gotas
agora a previsao vai estarcom isos entre -6 a -4 na madrugada de sabado


----------



## AMFC (24 Fev 2016 às 19:49)

Informação especial

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2016-02-24 19:07:00* e *2016-02-28 23:59:00*
_Assunto:_ TEMPO FRIO, COM CHUVA, NEVE, VENTO E ONDAS

A partir de sexta-feira dia 26 e durante o fim de semana, prevê-se um agravamento do estado do tempo, com a ocorrência de chuva, por vezes forte, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros, que serão por vezes fortes, e que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoadas. Haverá uma significativa queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros de altitude, e a cota baixará gradualmente a partir da tarde de sexta-feira, para 400/600 metros de altitude. No sábado, há uma possibilidade de a cota da neve baixar para os 200/400 metros no Minho até ao início da manhã. O vento tenderá a aumentar de intensidade, a soprar de noroeste forte no litoral com rajadas até 80 km/h e forte a muito forte nas terras altas, com rajadas até 100 km/h em especial nas regiões Centro e Sul.

Observar-se-á uma descida significativa dos valores da temperatura a partir da tarde de sexta-feira. Os valores mínimos no fim de semana deverão variar entre 3 e 6ºC, sendo inferiores nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, a variar entre ?6º e 0ºC. Os valores das temperaturas máximas não deverão ultrapassar os 10/12ºC, e nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro deverão ser mais baixos, não ultrapassando os 6ºC. No Domingo, deverá ocorrer uma pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

Salienta-se ainda o efeito do vento associado às baixas temperaturas, facto que se traduzirá em desconforto térmico.

Prevê-se ainda agitação marítima forte, com a altura significativa da ondas na costa ocidental a variar entre 5 e 6,5 metros de altura, no fim de semana.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão e os avisos meteorológicos para os próximos dias consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa/


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Fev 2016 às 19:50)

Vince disse:


> A saída das 12z do ECMWF deslocou as coisas ligeiramente para leste embora não de forma problemática. É bom que se fique por aqui nesse tipo de alterações.
> Para compensar repôs algum frio em altura que tinha tirado na saída anterior.



E quanto a precipitação como estão as coisas??? Continua a sangria no interior do país ou há novidades??


----------



## INFANTE (24 Fev 2016 às 19:51)

Pek disse:


> Efectivamente, es un producto que ya tiene una cierta antigüedad. No obstante AEMET no ha vuelto a liberar ninguno de sus mapas de probabilidad de nevadas. A ver si lo hace pronto. En cuanto actualicen lo cuelgo en este tópico
> 
> NOTA: Dejo colgados los 3 mapas de viernes-domingo (el del lunes no es tan interesante para Portugal) generados por AEMET hace 24 horas para comparar con posteriores actualizaciones:


Qual o lnk para estes mapas? Obrigado


----------



## slbgdt (24 Fev 2016 às 19:52)

Uma pergunta.
Sendo que Barcelos cidade tem 30 mts de altura mas a minha casa 250 é provável que faça diferença? 
Neve em minha casa e não na cidade?  
Obrigado


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2016 às 20:08)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E quanto a precipitação como estão as coisas??? Continua a sangria no interior do país ou há novidades??



Não está famoso em nenhum modelo. Mas não desistiria de ter esperança, modelos globais nem sempre vêm convecção moderada

CAPE e Precipitação no ECMWF para as 6z,12 e 18z de sábado


----------



## jonas (24 Fev 2016 às 20:09)

slbgdt disse:


> Uma pergunta.
> Sendo que Barcelos cidade tem 30 mts de altura mas a minha casa 250 é provável que faça diferença?
> Neve em minha casa e não na cidade?
> Obrigado


Acho que sim


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Fev 2016 às 20:13)

Vince disse:


> Não está famoso em nenhum modelo. Mas não desistiria de ter esperança, modelos globais nem sempre vêm convecção moderada



Muito obrigado Vince. O WRF só será actualizado amanhã?? Já dei um vista de olhos ao Meteociel e no modelo WRF NMM 10 kms surge uma pequena luz no fundo do túnel para o Alto Alentejo no sábado






E o Arpege também anima um pouco o pessoal


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Fev 2016 às 21:19)

O IPMA reforça a probabilidade de precipitação para o sábado e para o domingo.


----------



## cardu (24 Fev 2016 às 22:20)

gfs na última run mantém iso-4 850 hpa até as 10h00 de sábado acima do sistema montejunto estrela.
Penso ser expectável que possa cair alguma, pouca, neve em Fátima por exemplo, que fica a uma cota de cerca de 400 metros.
Corrijam-me se eu estiver enganado


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2016 às 22:21)

Vince disse:


> A saída das 12z do ECMWF deslocou as coisas ligeiramente para leste embora não de forma problemática. É bom que se fique por aqui nesse tipo de alterações.
> Para compensar repôs algum frio em altura que tinha tirado na saída anterior.
> 
> 
> Sábado T500 para as 12z (saída 00z vs. saída 12z)



A run das 18Z mete as coisas um pouquinho mais para Este ainda...






Consequentemente, a chuva também entra mais um pouco além do litoral... Aqui para Monchique é que as coisas já estiveram mais engraçadas em termos de frio e chuva... 






Ainda vai é tudo acabar apenas na Serra da Estrela e em Espanha... ahah

Acho que a partir da saída das 12Z de amanhã é que isto começará a ser decisivo...


----------



## David sf (24 Fev 2016 às 22:40)

Modelos de previsão global, como o GFS e o ECMWF, não prevêem de forma correcta precipitação convectiva. Mais perto da hora convém consultar os mesoscalares (o melhor na minha opinião é o WRF da MeteoGalicia). NEste momento, e vale pouco a esta distância, a precipitação acumulada durante todo o dia de sábado é a seguinte:






Mais de metade do interior do país com mais de 5 mm de precipitação. E este modelo nem sequer prevê qualquer depressão secundária a atravessar o país, que espero que não se forme porque iria subir as cotas para valores completamente normais (800/1000 m). Deverá entrar a -36ºC a 500 hpa até ao Alentejo, o geopotencial é baixíssimo, haverá algum CAPE, o LI deverá ser negativo, é mais do que suficiente para garantir uma boa série de aguaceiros convectivos sem haver necessidade de se formar qualquer depressão secundária.

PS: Neste momento o output do ECMWF apresentado pela WeatherBell tem alguma (pouca) neve prevista para as serras da Grande Lisboa e alguns pontos do Alentejo.* Não conheço a fiabilidade deste output, nem sei se é da responsabilidade da WeatherBell ou do Centro Europeu.* Mas é possível, há que ter esperança...


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2016 às 22:43)

cardu disse:


> gfs na última run mantém iso-4 850 hpa até as 10h00 de sábado acima do sistema montejunto estrela.
> Penso ser expectável que possa cair alguma, pouca, neve em Fátima por exemplo, que fica a uma cota de cerca de 400 metros.
> Corrijam-me se eu estiver enganado


Fátima fica a 350 metros altitude....já vivi na cidade


----------



## AMFC (24 Fev 2016 às 22:53)

Pelas actualizações que o David apresentou parece que a serra de Montejunto pode vir a ficar pintada de branco, não ?


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2016 às 22:57)

Fonte: http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Lisboa/Serra_de_Montejunto/hour_by_hour_detailed.html


----------



## David sf (24 Fev 2016 às 22:58)

AMFC disse:


> Pelas actualizações que o David apresentou parece que a serra de Montejunto pode vir a ficar pintada de branco, não ?



"Pintar de branco" será muito difícil, a temperatura deverá estar demasiado positiva para permitir acumulações. Acho até mais provável que algum local fique pintado de branco com uma boa granizada - que tem maior consistência e demora mais tempo a derreter em condições de baixa humidade - do que com um aguaceiro esporádico de neve.


----------



## MSantos (24 Fev 2016 às 23:22)

Como estão as coisas aqui para o Interior não dá para ter grandes expectativas, o frio, quando chegar já não vai haver precipitação. Ou muito me engano ou vai ser um não evento por aqui, mesmo que algum aguaceiro de neve chegue aqui, não vai dar para acumulações ou grandes nevadas. Aqui a fasquia estará sempre mais alta do que em outras regiões menos acostumadas à neve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2016 às 23:38)

O mais curioso, disto tudo, é a previsão automática do IPMA para Olhão, que coloca 11ºC de máxima no sábado e a partir de 4ª feira (dia 2), coloca máximas já nos 22ºC e no dia 4 de 24ºC. Que bom, passa-se do Inverno para o Verão.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Fev 2016 às 23:44)

Os dados estão lançados apartir


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Fev 2016 às 23:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Os dados estão lançados apartir de agora e acender uma belinha ao São Pedro


----------



## Norther (25 Fev 2016 às 00:38)

Acumulação para os próximos 3 dias

El pronóstico es a partir del modelo WRF-NMM a 10 km de resolución. La topografía es del Global Multi-resolution Terrain Elevation Data 2010 (GMTED2010) a 0.00416 grados de resolución (aproximadamente 400 m, o un cuarto de milla). El límite de nieve se calcula a partir de la temperatura a diferentes niveles de presión y el nivel geopotencial correspondiente. Esto, junto con una topografía de alta resolución produce un mapa de pronóstico de nieve realista. También tenemos en cuenta la variación de la precipitación con la altura, usando parameterizaciones comprobadas de estudios publicados.


----------



## james (25 Fev 2016 às 10:50)

gomas disse:


> quanto ao evento que se aproxima entrada fria de sexta feira na minha opiniao é o seguinte
> primeiro vai chover bem depois com a entrada de ar mais frio a queda de precipitaçao escassa isto só para
> o litoral bai estar bom mas como o litoral fica bem perto do mar nem com cotas de 0 pode haver neve enfim o mais triste
> é todo o interior norte e centro durante sexta e sabado cotas a variar 200 400 500m sem nenhum pico de gotas
> agora a previsao vai estarcom isos entre -6 a -4 na madrugada de sabado




Estás equivocado. 

Segundo a previsão do IPMA de queda de neve acima dos 200 metros e ocorrendo no Minho, há condições para ocorrer queda de neve perto do mar.  Pois todo o Litoral minhoto  tem cotas de, pelo menos de 200 metros,  pertinho do mar em toda a sua extensão ( de Caminha a Esposende) .


----------



## Pek (25 Fev 2016 às 15:54)

INFANTE disse:


> Qual o lnk para estes mapas? Obrigado



Los saco de aquí: https://twitter.com/aemet_sinobas

Ya hay una nueva actualización:


El compañero @Vince ya ha colgado algunos de estos mapas actualizados en el tópico de previsiones a corto plazo


----------

